#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по Калачакре

## Морис

1) Все другие Тантры, являются как бы это написать, слегка низшими перед данной Тантрой? Гленн Мулин пишет что практикуя другие Тантры, иллюзорное тело, сохраняет тонкую материю, а в Калачакре уже нет материи, получается что все другие Тантры уступают Калачакре-Тантре?

2) Если с памятью у меня лады, то Гленн Мулин пишет, что все другие Тантры (по видимому в системе Гелуг), являются подготовкой к практике Калачакры, получается что они как бы не завершающие этап пробуждения, а есть этап повыше-это Калачакра. Это так? Он пишет что Гухьясамаджи-Тантра, это ключ к пониманию Калачакры-Тантры. Можно ли обойтись одной лишь Калачакрой, без практики других Тантр?

3) Читал что в Калачакру дают неполное посвящение, это так? Читал что Клачакра-Тантра, делится на низшую, среднюю и высшую, дают ли посвящения в высшую Калачакра-Тантру, дают ли все 4 посвящения и есть ли тексты на русском для полноценной практики?

4) Ламы школы Джонанг, кому-нибудь из россиян давали шесть йог Калачакры?

5) Читал что целепологание и методика между Калачакра-Тантрой и другими Тантрами разная и поэтому методы Калачакры нельзя смешивать с Йогини-Тантрами, в Калачакре ведь даже нет достижения иллюзорного тела как целепологания в предыдущих Ануттара-Йога-Тантрах. Большинство Тантр, говорят о преображении в пространство, а Калачакра в саму суть-время и возникает вот такой вопрос: как школы, в частности в той-же Гелуг, выстраивается система соотношений Тантр, целепологание которых иллюзорное тело и Тантры Калачакры?

----------

Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

Не знаю кто такой Гленн Муллин.

Высшее это Ати. Можно практиковать более низшие тантры и практики пребывая в воззрении ати.
Посвящения уровня Ануттара-Тантры вроде Ваджракилаи дают право на практику полного пути. (при этом конечно нужно получить учения на какие-то конкретные практики)

При этом можно достичь полной реализации практикуя не-высшие Тантры, такие как "крия" или "йога". Более того, можно достичь реализации в рамках практики шести парамит, в частности определённой техники совмещения шаматхи и випашьяны.
Поэтому говорить о том что "если не практикуешь именно Калачакру - то невозможно в принципе достичь высшей реализации" - некорректно.

По сарвнению с крийя или йога Тантрами конечно Калачакра считается более высшей.
Такие практики как иллюзорное тела, йога сна, йога бардо, пхова, практика каналов и ветров - туммо, цалунги - это набор техник из высших Тантр. Причём одни техники даются в рамках одних Тантр а другие в рамках других.
При этом так же считается, что можно достичь реалиации за счёт только некоторых из них - например за счёт практики пховы. Но это такие варианты пути, считающиеся не самыми основными, хотя вполне приемлемыми.

----------

Морис (12.03.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Не знаю кто такой Гленн Муллин.



А зря не знаете, погуглите, что ли. Остальное из того, что вы сказали -- это просто падение в прелесть.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> 4) Ламы школы Джонанг, кому-нибудь из россиян давали шесть йог Калачакры?


Посвящения были, да. Вам сюда за 6ью йога Калачакры: www.jonangpa.ru

----------

Морис (12.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Остальное из того, что вы сказали -- это просто падение в прелесть.


Что из того что я сказал, конкретно неправильно по вашему? Аргументируйте.

----------


## Рэлпей

> 1) Все другие Тантры, являются как бы это написать, слегка низшими перед данной Тантрой? Гленн Мулин пишет что практикуя другие Тантры, иллюзорное тело, сохраняет тонкую материю, а в Калачакре уже нет материи, получается что все другие Тантры уступают Калачакре-Тантре?
> 
> 2) Если с памятью у меня лады, то Гленн Мулин пишет, что все другие Тантры (по видимому в системе Гелуг), являются подготовкой к практике Калачакры, получается что они как бы не завершающие этап пробуждения, а есть этап повыше-это Калачакра. Это так? Он пишет что Гухьясамаджи-Тантра, это ключ к пониманию Калачакры-Тантры. Можно ли обойтись одной лишь Калачакрой, без практики других Тантр?
> 
> 3) Читал что в Калачакру дают неполное посвящение, это так? Читал что Клачакра-Тантра, делится на низшую, среднюю и высшую, дают ли посвящения в высшую Калачакра-Тантру, дают ли все 4 посвящения и есть ли тексты на русском для полноценной практики?
> 
> 4) Ламы школы Джонанг, кому-нибудь из россиян давали шесть йог Калачакры?
> 
> 5) Читал что целепологание и методика между Калачакра-Тантрой и другими Тантрами разная и поэтому методы Калачакры нельзя смешивать с Йогини-Тантрами, в Калачакре ведь даже нет достижения иллюзорного тела как целепологания в предыдущих Ануттара-Йога-Тантрах. Большинство Тантр, говорят о преображении в пространство, а Калачакра в саму суть-время и возникает вот такой вопрос: как школы, в частности в той-же Гелуг, выстраивается система соотношений Тантр, целепологание которых иллюзорное тело и Тантры Калачакры?


1. Судя по познаниям, текстам и комментариям затруднительно сказать, что есть ли реально низшие и высшие тантры. Материя, ну мы живем в материальном мире... Не стоит улетать в облака.
2. Тут надо уточнить, какие тантры. Сама тантра калачакры лишь круг, к тому же гелукпа не предендует на главенство в калачакре. Практиковать ли или не практиковать другие тантры, если да, то насколько и стоит ли вообще? Этот вопрос достойный искателя, хороший вопрос, стоит его обсудить с учителем или лобпеном.
3. Неполное посвящение???? Опа! Нет, такого нет или-или. Путать 4 уровня йоги и 4 уровня тантры с калачакрой тут как бы не стоит.
4. Основная линия передачи идет как раз через Джонангпу, а не через Гелукпу. Стоит спросить напрямую у представителей этой мощной традиции.
5. Опять - Гелукпа... Слишком вы запутались исходя из вышеперечисленных вопросов, видимо ваши представления о тантре и Ваджраяне как у новичка... Что же получайте посвящение и совет да любовь! Удачи на тернистом и опасном пути Тантраяны!

Почему Калачакра мне одно не понятно? На ней свет клином не стал...
А то что касается практики тантры, то согласно самим текстам и комментариям к тантрам, к ней нужно еще подойти и быть готовым, одного интереса и посвящений будет не достаточно. То есть, вы, конечно, можете их получить, но...

----------


## Нико

> Что из того что я сказал, конкретно неправильно по вашему? Аргументируйте.


Ой, я прошу прощения, перепутала Вас с топикстартером))))  :EEK!: Вы всё верно написали).

----------


## Морис

> Ой, я прошу прощения, перепутала Вас с топикстартером)))) Вы всё верно написали).


Но я то знаю кто такой Гленн Муллин и в школах Сарма, Калачакра считается наивысшей Тантрой.

----------


## Нико

> Но я то знаю кто такой Гленн Муллин и в школах Сарма, Калачакра считается наивысшей Тантрой.


Это неверно. Калачакра относится к Ануттара-йога тантре, как и Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Ямантака и Чакрасамвара. В Калачакре используются другие техники немного, точнее, другая терминология, но все эти тантры равнозначны в своём результате. 

Ещё один момент: Калачакру практиковать труднее, т.к. труднее получить на эту тантру такие же обширные комментарии, какие даются на другие тантры. 

И ещё: если вы читали книгу Муллина в русском переводе, изданном "Беловодьем", будьте бдительны! Перевод очень плох, местами с точностью до наоборот....

----------

Tashi_Tsering (16.03.2015), Морис (16.03.2015)

----------


## Гошка

> 1) Все другие Тантры, являются как бы это написать, слегка низшими перед данной Тантрой? Гленн Мулин пишет что практикуя другие Тантры, иллюзорное тело, сохраняет тонкую материю, а в Калачакре уже нет материи, получается что все другие Тантры уступают Калачакре-Тантре?
> 
> 2) Если с памятью у меня лады, то Гленн Мулин пишет, что все другие Тантры (по видимому в системе Гелуг), являются подготовкой к практике Калачакры, получается что они как бы не завершающие этап пробуждения, а есть этап повыше-это Калачакра. Это так? Он пишет что Гухьясамаджи-Тантра, это ключ к пониманию Калачакры-Тантры. Можно ли обойтись одной лишь Калачакрой, без практики других Тантр?
> 
> 3) Читал что в Калачакру дают неполное посвящение, это так? Читал что Клачакра-Тантра, делится на низшую, среднюю и высшую, дают ли посвящения в высшую Калачакра-Тантру, дают ли все 4 посвящения и есть ли тексты на русском для полноценной практики?
> 
> 4) Ламы школы Джонанг, кому-нибудь из россиян давали шесть йог Калачакры?
> 
> 5) Читал что целепологание и методика между Калачакра-Тантрой и другими Тантрами разная и поэтому методы Калачакры нельзя смешивать с Йогини-Тантрами, в Калачакре ведь даже нет достижения иллюзорного тела как целепологания в предыдущих Ануттара-Йога-Тантрах. Большинство Тантр, говорят о преображении в пространство, а Калачакра в саму суть-время и возникает вот такой вопрос: как школы, в частности в той-же Гелуг, выстраивается система соотношений Тантр, целепологание которых иллюзорное тело и Тантры Калачакры?


Возможно, не совсем в тему.
У меня аналогичная проблема: пробую читать книги по высшей математике не изучив арифметику.
Подумал, что мне надо как- то изучать сначала, по порядку.

Хошь, посмотри видеолекцию "Далай-лама. Калачакра в Бодхгае - 2012. День 1": 
Там все с самого простого, с основ. 
Мне видеолекция понравилась .

----------

Дэнни (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> «Судя по познаниям, текстам и комментариям затруднительно сказать, что есть ли реально низшие и высшие тантры».


Кхм... Нижайше прошу прощения, но я бы сформулировал (за Вас) данное утверждение примерно так:




> «Судя по моим познаниям текстов и комментариев затруднительно сказать...»


Ибо для того, чтобы понять, к какому уровню относится та или иная тантра Ваджраяны, нужно просто обладать первоначальной суммой знаний. А их неплохо заполучить еще до(!) того, как отправляться на поиски каких-то «высших посвящений».

... Ну а на самом-то деле — все невероятно просто. Сейчас попробую объяснить это присутствующим здесь йогинам, прочим нагпа и прекрасным дакини.  :Facepalm: 

1. В тибетской Ваджраяне деление на «низшие» и «высшие» тантры существует преимущественно в т.н. «школе новых переводов», куда входят Кагью, Сакья, ну и Гелуг.

2. Представители школы «старых переводов», Ньингма, а также последователи Дзогчена предпочитают более деликатные названия «внешние» и «внутренние» тантры. Почему так — будет объяснено дальше. Внимательно следите за моими руками.  :Smilie: 

3. В школе «новых переводов» подразумевается 4 «уровня» Ваджраяны, а в Ньингма / Дзогчене — целых 6 уровней. Традиционно их называют «Колесницами», поэтому, к примеру, ньингмапинская классификация буддийских путей делится аж на 9 частей, начиная с Сутраяны, включающей три колесницы — Хинаяну, состоящую из: 1) пути шраваков и 2) пути пратекабудд, и Махаяну. Итого: 6 + 3 = 9 колесниц.

4. В школах «новых переводов» применяется такая классификация:

Низшие тантры:

1) Крия-тантра;
2) Убхайя-тантра (Чарья-йога);
3) Йога-тантра;

Высшая тантра:

4) Махааннутарайога-тантра (сокращенная называемая Маха-йогой).

Всё. На этом «путь духовного развития»  :Smilie:  в школах «новых переводов» заканчивается, ибо  Махааннутарайога-тантра считается высшим уровнем.

5. В школе же «старых переводов» и Дзогчене все интересное только начинается.  :Smilie:  Потому что в них подразумеваются (и неизменно практикуются!) еще 2 важных и высших уровня.

Итак, Ньингма / Дзогчен считают Маха-йогу (Махааннутарайога-тантру, «предельный уровень» в школе «новых переводов»), низшим, начальным уровнем пути собственной реализации. То есть — всего лишь отталкиваются от него, как от изначальной минимальной базы. А сама классификация там такова:

Внешние тантры:

1) Крия-тантра;
2) Убхайя-тантра (Чарья-йога);
3) Йога-тантра;

Внутренние тантры:

4) Маха-йога;
5) Ану-Йога;
6) Ати-йога.

6. Ати-йога — по своей сути является уровнем Дзогпа Ченпо. Дзогчен не является Ваджраяной («Путем преображения»), так как использует т.н. «Путь самоосвобождения», но для простоты _может_ включаться в «тантрические» классификации школы «старых переводов» (хотя бы еще и потому, что Дзогпа Ченпо является результатом завершения, плодом, практики ваджраянской Ану-йоги).

7. Теперь переходим к самой сути вопроса — правильной классификации тантр, исходя из методов, использующихся в них.

8. В Крия-тантре практикуемый идам считается чем-то внешним и «высшим» по отношению к практикующему. По сути, весь путь здесь заключается в сугубо внешних действиях, непрерывно связанных с очищением: мы очищаем место для практики, перемываем и отдраиваем начисто всю нашу ритуальную посуду и протираем трехгодичную пыль на алтаре, трижды моемся (некоторым — это даже полезно!),   :Smilie:  а иногда, в случае несвежего дыхания — вешаем на рот ватно-марлевую повязку. И потом долго и упорно молимся: «О, божество! Я — такой слабенький и несчастный! Взойди на трон и помоги мне!» Здесь используются "три белых" и "три сладких". Из внутренних методов - восприятие видимых форм, звуков и мыслей, как чистых; тронду и т.п.

9. В Убхайя-тантре ("нейтральной колеснице") практика тоже начинается с представления идама, как чего-то внешнего, однако уровень здесь чуток меняется: это уже не что-то «высшее» по отношению к нам.  Ее воззрение — Йога-тантра; поведение — Крия-тантра. Здесь используются "пять факторов просветления" и "четыре особых состояния".

9. Йога-тантра — тут все немножко интереснее. Скорее, идам — это как наш равный и достойный друг, который зашел к нам выпить пивка на пудже, и которому мы несказанно рады. Но и здесь сохраняются свои предрассудки, допустим, мы считаем, что призванное нами божество необходимо вежливо «проводить обратно», иначе оно «останется у нас в тюрьме».  :Smilie:  На этом пути нами принимаются ваджрные самайи и отказ от "отвержения и принятия".

10. В Маха-йоге задействуется весь широкий спектр методов Ваджраяны. В частности — подробные и детальные стадии развития и стадии завершения; тщательные визуализации, множественные второстепенные подробности. Плодом такой практики будет достижение Махамудры. Примеры традиционных практик Маха-йоги: Калачакра, Гухьясамаджа, Хеваджра, Ямантака и Чакрасамвара. Короче говоря — весь «джентльменский набор», которым обязан обладать современный true-йогин отечественного разлива.

Всего существует "18 Великих тантр Маха-йоги" и много второстепенных (см. ниже).

11. Ану-Йога — самый интересный из уровней Ваджраяны. И он конечно же выше, чем Маха-йога. Здесь вы — уже(!) божество — еще до того, как вы начинаете практику идама. Основное и коренное отличие Ану-йоги от предыдущих уровней — непостепенное преображение в идама. Ничего не «выстраивается» и т.п. Это — т.н. «одномоментное преображение» (используя семенной слог). Более того, если какая-то тантрическая практика НЕ(!) заканчивается тем, что вы «выходите» из образа идама, а остаетесь в нем и после окончания формальной сессии — это Ану-йога. Но в то же самое время стадии развития и завершения в Ану-йоге все же присутствуют. Плод Ану-йоги — Дзогчен.

Примечание: главное на уровне Ану-йоги — не скрупулезное «выстраивание» визуализации: окружающей мандалы, дворца идама, собственных обнаженных клыков и третьего глаза у себя во лбу,  :Smilie:  а ощущение(!) себя идамом. Это крайне важно! 

12. Ати-йога, как я уже упоминал, НЕ является «Путем преображения». Соответственно, нет никакого идама, божества, в которое мы обязаны преобразиться. Здесь используются сугубо недвойственные методы и практики.

ЧЕТЫРЕ важных примечания по поводу уровня Ати:

1) Основа Ати-йоги — не преображение в идама, а прямое введение в природу собственного ума и практики, которые базируются на нем;

2) Коренные тексты Ати тоже называются «тантрами», однако в отличии от тантр Ваджраяны, обладающих «десятью признаками тантры», тексты Ати обладают «десятью не-признаками» таких тантр. Звучит мудрено, но факт!  :Smilie: 

3) Все вышесказанное не означает, что на пути Ати _не могут_ использоваться (в качестве второстепенных) двойственные методы предыдущих уровней тантры;

4) В соответствии с высшим воззрением Ати-йоги предыдущие восемь «колесниц» НЕ ведут нас к полной реализации.

13. Попутно нам становится понятно, почему в школе «старых переводов» предпочитают говорить «внешние и внутренние тантры». Внешние и внутренние — по отношению к практикуемому идаму.

*UPD!

* ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНО:

Считается, что бывают также:

1) отцовские тантры (делающие упор на стадии развития-построения); 

2) материнские тантры (уделяющие большее внимание стадии завершения);

3) отцовско-материнские (с примерно равными стадиями) и недвойственные тантры. 

В качестве примера первого типа представители школы "новых переводов" приводят Гухьясамаджу, второго - Чакрасамвару, третьего - Калачакру.

Бывают также "комментирующие" тантры (не путать с "комментариями к тантре"), "дополнительные", "проясняющие" - но это не столь важно. Наша цель - понять суть, а не окончательно запудрить себе мозги классификациями в стиле а-ля Гелуг.  :Smilie: 

*ERGO:*

Определить, «высшей» или «низшей» является та или иная тантра — весьма просто. Для этого достаточно заглянуть в коренной текст. Ну и попутно — осведомиться об уровне, на котором дается то или иное посвящение, у ламы, который его дарует —  если, конечно, он сам в состоянии сформулировать такой ответ.  :Smilie: 

И заодно — не забудьте спросить его об обязательствах, которые налагаются на вас после его получения. Чтобы потом не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитую жизнь!  :Smilie: 

***

*P.S*. Я доступно потроллил изложил свои мысли для окружающих?

----------

Kit (16.03.2015), Shus (16.03.2015), Антончик (16.03.2015), Павел Ш. (17.03.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> *P.S*. Я доступно потроллил изложил свои мысли для окружающих?


Доступно, Eternal, но в конце ты забыл написать, что эти знания без практики круги на воде.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Спасибо за замечание. Но я пребываю в полной уверенности, что об этом хорошо знают все присутствующие.  :Smilie:  И что они - постоянно практикуют.

----------

Антончик (16.03.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> Спасибо за замечание. Но я пребываю в полной уверенности, что об этом хорошо знают все присутствующие.  И что они - постоянно практикуют.


8 лет практики за монитором?)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> 8 лет практики за монитором?)


Понятия не имею, как там это у Вас, в дзэн происходит.  :Smilie: 




> но в конце ты забыл написать


И, кстати, с чего бы это мы на "ты" перешли? И это - не в первый раз. 

Мы с Вами брудершафты вместе не пили, так ведь? Читали правила форума - п. 4.1.? 

Вы ко мне приватно навязывались в знакомые пару дней назад, но я пока что Вам руки не подавал. В чем тогда дело?

----------


## Chikara

> Понятия не имею, как там это у Вас, в дзэн происходит. 
> 
> 
> 
> И, кстати, с чего бы это мы на "ты" перешли? И это - не в первый раз. 
> 
> Мы с Вами брудершафты вместе не пили, так ведь? Читали правила форума - п. 4.1.? 
> 
> Вы ко мне приватно навязывались в знакомые пару дней назад, но я пока что Вам руки не подавал. В чем тогда дело?


Вас задел мой последний пост или предпоследний? Если предпоследний, то почему сразу не написали? а сказали "спасибо".

----------


## Kit

*Eternal Jew*, ваши посты как бокал прохладного нектара в полуденную жару. Спасибо.  :Kiss:

----------


## Chikara

> *Eternal Jew*, ваши посты как бокал прохладного нектара в полуденную жару. Спасибо.


Точно подметили, выпил, завернул за угол), а потом опять жажда мучает.

----------


## Нико

> Точно подметили, выпил, завернул за угол), а потом опять жажда мучает.


У вас личный интерес или что?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> как бокал прохладного нектара в полуденную жару.


Мне трудно судить о Ваших ощущениях, ибо в полуденную жару я пью пиво; очень часто - с водкой вместе.  :Smilie:  Нектар, хоть и пробовал, но нет - не лезет в горло!




> Спасибо.


Я тут смеюсь от своих же собственных высказываний. В частности:




> ... главное на уровне Ану-йоги — не скрупулезное «выстраивание» визуализации: окружающей мандалы, дворца идама, собственных обнаженных клыков и третьего глаза у себя во лбу, а ощущение(!) себя идамом.


_(но это у меня - очень дальние ассоциации)_. Я вчера закопался в коренные тексты и комментарии к ним, когда отвечал в другой теме, про ЕС Кармапу Третьего. И в его знаменитом трактате "Намше и Еше" ("О различении сознания и изначального осознавания") с комментариями Джамгона Конгтрула Первого (Великого), одного из основателей несектарного движения Римэ, нашел такую цитату:




> Манджушри изрек:
> 
> В великом городе Варанаси одна старая женщина вживалась [_"культивировала привычку", т.е. медитировала_] в то, что ее тело - это тело тигра. И тогда все люди в городе увидели этого тигра и в страхе разбежались, и город опустел. А один [_буддийский_] монах созерцал, что его тело нечистое, и стал с виду подобен гниющему животному"


Так что главное на сутрическом пути отождествления своего тела с "мешком нечистот" - *не переусердствовать!*  :Smilie:  Вот почему нам нужна тантра.

----------

Chikara (16.03.2015), Антончик (16.03.2015), Нико (16.03.2015)

----------


## Chikara

> в полуденную жару я пью пиво; очень часто - с водкой вместе.


Притупляет необратимо, *- не переусердствовать*, потом в момент смерти страшно без ясной головы, никакая тантра не поможет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Кхм... Нижайше прошу прощения, но я бы...
> 
> *P.S*. Я доступно потроллил изложил свои мысли для окружающих?


Вообще, доступно. А где ВАШИ мысли?  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Надо же - с 2007 года жду, чтобы этот паренек сбацал здесь что-нибудь свое, посконное, - хоть на балалайке, хоть в лаптях, хоть в присядку. 

Ну хоть немножко связной речи сочинил бы на радость окружающих - пусть всего пару куплетов или абзацев!  :Smilie: 

Ан нет... Пока из него выходит только так: (Осторожно: RSS-поток сознания)

Впечатлило  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Надо же - с 2007 года жду, чтобы этот паренек сбацал здесь что-нибудь свое, посконное, - хоть на балалайке, хоть в лаптях, хоть в присядку. 
> 
> Ну хоть немножко связной речи сочинил бы на радость окружающих - пусть всего пару куплетов или абзацев! 
> 
> Ан нет... Пока из него выходит только так: (Осторожно: RSS-поток сознания)
> 
> Впечатлило


Это не совсем про Калачакру, но сойдёт в качестве ответа:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA4T-A61GOM

----------


## Shus

> ..... 2) Упайя-тантра; .....


Обычно в классификации чарья-тантара (или упа-йога). 
Или Вы имели ввиду ubhaya?
Или это тест на внимательность? :Smilie:

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Обычно в классификации чарья-тантара (или упа-йога).



Чарья-тантра. Конечно).

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Обычно в классификации чарья-тантара (или упа-йога).
> Или Вы имели ввиду ubhaya?


Мне трудно сказать, и в этом месте всегда путаюсь (тем более - писал-то все по памяти)... Сейчас проверю по русскоязычным источникам... 3 минутки.

Ага, проверил. Вот какая картина:




> 1. Тулку Тхондуб Ринпоче. Ум Будды (Антология текстов Лонгченпы по Дзогпа Ченпо) - "Чарьяйога-тантра" (sPyod-rGyud) - С.42.
> 
> 2. Тулку Тхондуб Ринпоче. Тайные учения Тибета - "Чарья-йога" - С. 34.
> 
> 3. Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. Нарисованное радугой - "упая-" - С. 38.
> 
> 4. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Драгоценный сосуд (закр. изд.) - "Убхая-, или Чарья-тантра" - С. 171.
> 
> 5. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Кристалл и Путь света - "упая" - С. 190.


_(дальше искать не стал)_

Одним словом, идет разночтение; подозреваю, что оно сильно зависит от переводчиков. Так что я склоняюсь к предложению Нико: "Чарья-тантра". 


*P.S.* Спасибо за замечание. Не все, оказывается, здесь, извините за выражение, "_кузьмичи_"  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> Чарья-тантра. Конечно).


Это в Кадампе.

----------


## Shus

> Мне трудно сказать, и в этом месте всегда путаюсь (тем более - писал-то все по памяти)... Сейчас проверю по русскоязычным источникам... 3 минутки.


Скорее всего проблемы перевода, т.к. "упая" здесь по смыслу как-то нет очень. Видимо попутали с "убхая" ("оба качества") - так тоже называют (убхая-тантра).
По Будону (согласно А. А. Терентьеву) - упа-йога

Вот его статья (все с источниками): А. А. Терентьев "Классификации письменных источников Ваджраяны"

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это в Кадампе.


Так наша Нико - и есть из Кадампы. Разве нет?  :Smilie: 

Вернее, правильно-то Гелуг называть "Новая Кадампа" (насколько я слышал), но данный бренд и копирайт сейчас захватила совсем другая компания (не будем упоминать всуе).  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Так наша Нико - и есть из Кадампы. Разве нет?


Только частично... Вообще-то ещё Друкпа Кагью и Сакья. 




> Вернее, правильно-то Гелуг называть "Новая Кадампа" (насколько я слышал), но данный бренд и копирайт сейчас захватила совсем другая компания (не будем упоминать всуе).


Меня устраивает гелуг как изначальная традиция Дже Цонкапы. "Новая Кадампа" - это и правда подозрительно в наши дни звучит. Если что, я не отношусь к этой группировке))).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> По Будону (согласно А. А. Терентьеву) - упа-йога


Хм... хм... Проверьте, пожалуйста, еще раз сами себя. Я прочитал все целиком, и у меня создалось полное впечатление, что как раз-таки по Будону - "Чарья".

Вот смотрите, где упоминается "упа-":




> О классификации Бутона мы будем говорить более подробно, но вначале остановимся на единственной системе классификации ...
> 
> 2) Упайога.


и




> Снеллгров иллюстрирует свою мысль следующей схемой:
> 
> 5. Упа-йога


Везде же, где речь идет о Будоне, стоит "чарья". Например:




> Каталог именуется bDe bar gshegs pa'i gsung rab rin po che'i dkar chags bsTan pa rgyas pa'i nyi 'od zhes bya ba и в нем перечисляются следующие шесть классов тантр:
> 
> 1. rNal 'byor chen bla na med pa'i rgyud (Anuttara-mahayoga tantra) – 11 texts
> 2. rNal 'byor gyi rgyud (Yogatantra) – 17 texts
> 3. sPyod pa'i rgyud (Caryatantra) – 11 texts
> 4. Bya-ba'i rgyud (Kriyatantra) – 301 texts
> 5. gSang sngags snga 'gyur – 22 texts
> 6. gNas skabs su nyer 'kho'i rgyud – 259 texts.
> 
> Первые 4 класса тантр совпадают со схемой Бутона;


Я прав?

----------


## Нико

sPyod pa'i rgyud (Caryatantra) 

"Тантра поведения". Странно, что кто-то этого не знает).

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если что, я не отношусь к этой группировке)))


А "какие ваши доказательства"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А "какие ваши доказательства"?


Троллите себе на здоровье. ) К почитателям "известного духа" не имею ни малейшего отношения).

----------


## Shus

> Хм... хм... Проверьте, пожалуйста, еще раз сами себя. Я прочитал все целиком, и у меня создалось полное впечатление, что как раз-таки по Будону - "Чарья".


Ага.. Что-то я поторопился.
Там по ссылке в примечании:
"Объяснение классов тантр Ньингма дается по работе Дж.Туччи: Tucci G. The Religions of Tibet. London: Routledge & Kegan Paul, 1980. P. 77-82."
А Будон о четвертичной (кадамповской) классификации пишет.

Посмотрел просто поиском (набрал "nine yanas nyingma"). Разброд какой-то: в "девяти янах" ниньгмы чаще всего употребляется "упа", но очень нередко, и "чарья" и  "убхая".
Вероятно в разных школах по-разному.

Все прекращаю, неинтересно.

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вероятно в разных школах по-разному.
> 
> Все прекращаю, неинтересно.


О! Поддерживаю данное решение всеми своими шестью руками!  :Smilie:  

... Ибо когда я вижу всякие "Терентьев пишет, что Андросов упоминает о том, что в своих комментариях к Нагарджуне Торчинов сказал, что..." или "тантра правой руки, тантра левой руки, тантра задней ноги"  :Smilie:  или "Пять видов сознания, шесть видов сознания, восемь видов сознания" (кстати, на самом деле их восемь!) -- то у меня единственное желание - закрыть глаза, заткнуть уши и спрятаться под подушкой. Меня это вводит в ступор.

----------

Нико (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Троллите себе на здоровье.


Прошу извинить: настроение просто с утра хорошее!  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> (кстати, на самом деле их восемь!)


Из этих "восьми" два совершенно излишни.

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Из этих "восьми" два совершенно излишни.


Да-да, я полностью согласен: ибо Новая Кадампа Мадхьямака в принципе не признает _nyon yid_ и _kung gzhi_... В ней ведь рассматриваются исключительно чувственные и ментальные виды сознания... Так я понимаю?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Да-да, я полностью согласен: ибо Новая Кадампа Мадхьямака в принципе не признает _nyon yid_ и _kung gzhi_... В ней ведь рассматриваются исключительно чувственные и ментальные виды сознания... Так я понимаю?


Надо понять одно: в ментальном сознании уже содержатся все кармические импринты, а также клеши, согласно МП. Зачем было искусственно создавать ещё два читтаматринам?

----------


## Eternal Jew

_(смеюсь)_

*Первый раз вижу, чтобы на БФ всего лишь одна(!) специфическая тема - про посвящение Калачакры - была бы единственным(!) активным обсуждением примерно с 23:12 прошедшего дня - и по текущее время - 20:00 по GMT+3 - то есть на протяжении почти суток!*  :Smilie: 

Друзья мои, вам разве заняться больше нечем?  :Smilie:  Дети и жены не ждут?

----------

Нико (17.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Зачем было искусственно создавать ещё два читтаматринам?


Вот-вот! ... Я примерно этот ответ и ожидал. И *Нико* наконец-то попалась (собственно, про восемь видов сознания - исключительно для нее была расставлена ловушка).  :Smilie: 

А заблуждение тут следующее: это - НЕ воззрение школы Читтаматра.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> А заблуждение тут следующее: это - НЕ воззрение школы Читтаматра.


А чьё? (Мне совсем не смешно)...

----------


## Нико

> Друзья мои, вам разве заняться больше нечем?  Дети и жены не ждут?


Остальные более менее интересные темы позакрывали).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Из этих "восьми" два совершенно излишни.


Да и шесть слишком много. Есть, мол, сознание, одна штука, чего еще желать. А то и без сознания можно, в духе монистов. Количество зависит от вкусов и поставленных задач.

----------

Eternal Jew (17.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да и шесть слишком много. Есть, мол, сознание, одна штука, чего еще желать. А то и без сознания можно, в духе монистов. Количество зависит от вкусов и поставленных задач.


Не, шесть не много. Ибо у Вас же есть чувственные сознания? Через них мы познаём мир как бы)

----------


## Нико

> А то и без сознания можно, в духе монистов.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не, шесть не много. Ибо у Вас же есть чувственные сознания? Через них мы познаём мир как бы)


Нету! У меня есть сознательность, положим.

----------


## Нико

> Нету! У меня есть сознательность, положим.


А что такое "сознательность"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это такое качество человека. И других высших животных, может быть.

----------


## Нико

> Это такое качество человека. И других высших животных, может быть.


Т.е. Вы до конца не уверены, что "сознательность" присуща и низшим, и высшим животным тоже?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не уверен. Мне точно присуще, а другим--предположительно. Может, никого другого и нет вовсе  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не уверен. Мне точно присуще, а другим--предположительно. Может, никого другого и нет вовсе


"- Бога нет!
- А сыр есть? -- грустно спросил учитель". (Ильф)

----------


## Eternal Jew

(... самое главное - умело и исподволь переключить внимание Нико на другого участника дискуссии; а я пока во благе пойду под душ и завтракать - т.е. прощаюсь со зрителями примерно на часик)  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Надо же - с 2007 года жду, чтобы этот паренек сбацал здесь что-нибудь свое, посконное, - хоть на балалайке, хоть в лаптях, хоть в присядку.


Чего бы мне "бацать" посконное? Я такого даже Вам не предлагал.
Так что - "Не дождетесь!"(С) 
Ну а "паренек" - это, конечно, хамство  :Smilie: . Даже с высоты лет, прожитых "старым больным евреем".




> Ну хоть немножко связной речи сочинил бы на радость окружающих - пусть всего пару куплетов или абзацев!


Ну, вообще-то, нередко окружающим (на форуме) нравится... 




> Ан нет... Пока из него выходит только так: (Осторожно: RSS-поток сознания)
> 
> Впечатлило


Форум - это диалог, а Вы как пример несвязной речи привели страницу с моими ответами (иногда короткими) на разные темы. Некрасиво, сударь... И неудивительно, к сожалению.

----------

Нико (17.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Не, шесть не много. Ибо у Вас же есть чувственные сознания? Через них мы познаём мир как бы)


Это всё вопрос названий и классификаций. Можно то же явление назвать как-нибудь ещё. От этого само явление не поменяется.
Называть ли процесс восприятия умом данных от орагнов чувств "сознаниями" или нет.

----------


## Нико

> Это всё вопрос названий и классификаций. Можно то же явление назвать как-нибудь ещё. От этого само явление не поменяется.
> Называть ли процесс восприятия умом данных от орагнов чувств "сознаниями" или нет.


"Можно то же явление назвать как-нибудь ещё. От этого само явление не поменяется".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вы знакомы с прасангикой?

----------


## Алик

> Чего бы мне "бацать" посконное? Я такого даже Вам не предлагал.
> Так что - "Не дождетесь!"(С) 
> Ну а "паренек" - это, конечно, хамство . Даже с высоты лет, прожитых "старым больным евреем".
> 
> 
> Ну, вообще-то, нередко окружающим (на форуме) нравится... 
> 
> 
> Форум - это диалог, а Вы как пример несвязной речи привели страницу с моими ответами (иногда короткими) на разные темы. Некрасиво, сударь... И неудивительно, к сожалению.


Дзен-мастера иногда не только сравнивали своих учеников со слепыми собаками и прочими зверюшками, но и палкой били. " Чтоб добрым быть, я должен быть жесток...". А еще говорят, что все может стать учителем, в том числе и то, что задевает эго.

----------


## Антончик

> "Можно то же явление назвать как-нибудь ещё. От этого само явление не поменяется".  Вы знакомы с прасангикой?


Если вы сформулируете свой вопрос более конкретно, то возможно я даже смогу на него ответить.





> Дзен-мастера иногда не только сравнивали своих учеников со слепыми собаками и прочими зверюшками, но и палкой били. " Чтоб добрым быть, я должен быть жесток...". А еще говорят, что все может стать учителем, в том числе и то, что задевает эго.


Судя по всему некоторые "практики" понимают всё это очень ярпмолинейно, и так фанатично следуют этому любимому ими методу, что всё сводится к тому, что они стараются сделать как можно больше негатива остальным, и считают, что совершают что-то полезное и практикуют путь Будды. А когда оказывается, что эти "остальные" не являют идеальных качеств Будды, а оказываются обычными людьми с обычными реакциями - обвиняют их в этом. По сути удовлетворение собственной агрессивности оправдывают тем, что это "ради блага других" и что "это другие должны не так реагировать" и т.д...
Я не хочу быть таким "агрессивным практиком". Нет, спасибо.

----------

Кузьмич (18.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если вы сформулируете свой вопрос более конкретно, то возможно я даже смогу на него ответить.


Что такое "явление"? Это нечто существующее, верно, нечто познаваемое... Но в МП говорится, что явления существуют только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения, ни как иначе. За ними нет объективной "вещности". Мы думаем о феноменах лишь в меру нашего знания о том, что это называют в миру так-то и так-то. Не согласны?

----------


## Алик

> Что такое "явление"? Это нечто существующее, верно, нечто познаваемое... Но в МП говорится, что явления существуют только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения, ни как иначе. За ними нет объективной "вещности". Мы думаем о феноменах лишь в меру нашего знания о том, что это называют в миру так-то и так-то. Не согласны?


Из " Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм" daolao.ru/Chan_texts/Damodashi_po-syang_lun.html

"Вопрос. Если есть люди, усердно практикующие и стремящиеся к пробуждению, то какой из методов совершенствования им следует избрать для этого как самый плодотворный и важный?
Ответ. Им следует избрать один единственный метод: созерцанье ума. Этот метод, включающий в себя все дхармы, является самым плодотворным и важным.
Вопрос. Как один-единственный метод может включать в себя все дхармы?
Ответ. Ум является корнем всех явлений: всё неисчислимое множество явлений порождается только умом. Постигнув ум, полностью завершишь всё неисчислимое множество явлений...."

----------

Антончик (18.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Судя по всему некоторые "практики" понимают всё это очень ярпмолинейно, и так фанатично следуют этому любимому ими методу, что всё сводится к тому, что они стараются сделать как можно больше негатива остальным, и считают, что совершают что-то полезное и практикуют путь Будды. А когда оказывается, что эти "остальные" не являют идеальных качеств Будды, а оказываются обычными людьми с обычными реакциями - обвиняют их в этом. По сути удовлетворение собственной агрессивности оправдывают тем, что это "ради блага других" и что "это другие должны не так реагировать" и т.д...
> Я не хочу быть таким "агрессивным практиком". Нет, спасибо.


Вот что ответил Наставник Дхармы Барри Бриггс на похожий вопрос:
"Правильная практика означает сложить свои мнения и идеи. Когда вы оставили свои мнения и идеи, то вы можете воспринимать истину каждый момент, как она есть.
Когда вы видите правду ясно, то вы увидите, что вы тесно связаны со всеми другими существами. В самом деле, вы увидите, что вы не отделены от всех других существ. Когда вы видите это, то сострадание это естественная реакция. Вы, естественно, будете действовать, чтобы помочь этому миру, потому что вы не отделены от мира.
Истинное сострадание не в выборе и предпочтениях,а не делать различий между разными людьми. Истинное сострадание только спрашивает: "Как я могу помочь?""
Агрессивное - неагрессивное, правильное - неправильное - это все выдумки рассудка, если не привязываться к своим мнениям и идеям, вас уже никто не сможет обидеть .

----------


## Нико

> Из " Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм" daolao.ru/Chan_texts/Damodashi_po-syang_lun.html
> 
> "Вопрос. Если есть люди, усердно практикующие и стремящиеся к пробуждению, то какой из методов совершенствования им следует избрать для этого как самый плодотворный и важный?
> Ответ. Им следует избрать один единственный метод: созерцанье ума. Этот метод, включающий в себя все дхармы, является самым плодотворным и важным.
> Вопрос. Как один-единственный метод может включать в себя все дхармы?
> Ответ. Ум является корнем всех явлений: всё неисчислимое множество явлений порождается только умом. Постигнув ум, полностью завершишь всё неисчислимое множество явлений...."


Слушайте... Вы тут про ум в общем, я тут про категории сознания. Разница понятна?

----------

Антончик (18.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Что такое "явление"? Это нечто существующее, верно, нечто познаваемое... Но в МП говорится, что явления существуют только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения, ни как иначе. За ними нет объективной "вещности". Мы думаем о феноменах лишь в меру нашего знания о том, что это называют в миру так-то и так-то. Не согласны?


Нет, мы думаем о феноменах в силу того, что воспринимаем их. Даже не зная их названия на каком-то из языков.

Однако и процесс восприятия, и явления, и воспринимающий ум - причинно-следственно обусловлены и взаимозависимы.
То есть без глаза не воспринимается свет, но без света глаз не воспринимает того, чего нет. И без "чувственного сознания" некому было бы воспринимать то, что увидел глаз. Поэтому свет, который мы видим - не является самосущим. Это переживание взаимозависимо.

Если не обозначать явление но воспринимать его, будет ли оно существовать? Если находиться в тупости, и какой-нибудь великий практик ударит вас в это время палкой, будет ли для вас переживание удара палки или нет? Несмотря на то, что вы его никак не обозначаете?

Если принять, что "явления существуют только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения, ни как иначе", то просто "не обозначая" их - они должны исчезнуть, однако этого не происходит.




> Что такое "явление"? Это нечто существующее, верно, нечто познаваемое...


Вот тут даже не знаю что сказать. Смотря что иметь в виду под "существующим" и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Если не обозначать явление но воспринимать его, будет ли оно существовать?


Да. Я как-то задавала ламе вопрос, каким образом для не умеющих разговаривать животных существуют явления. Он сказал, что мысленные ярлыки возникают даже в уме животных и пр. 




> Если принять, что "явления существуют только в зависимости от мысленного обозначения, ни как иначе", то просто "не обозначая" их - они должны исчезнуть, однако этого не происходит.


Этого не происходит, потому процесс мысленного обозначения существует всё равно, от этого не избавиться. "Исчезают" вещи только при абсолютном анализе, т.е. постижении пустоты. 



> Вот тут даже не знаю что сказать. Смотря что иметь в виду под "существующим" и т.д.


Я уже объяснила выше, что "существующее" -- это "познаваемое". )

----------


## Eternal Jew

_(И всего-то ровно три слова были: "восемь видов сознания" - но тут главное профессионально произвести первоначальный вброс,  дальше уж полемика сама пойдет!)_

----------

Антончик (18.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> _(И всего-то ровно три слова были: "восемь видов сознания" - но тут главное профессионально произвести первоначальный вброс,  дальше уж полемика сама пойдет!)_


Ну, уж кому как. У меня на три слова "восемь видов сознания" есть только два слова в ответ: "это лишнее").

----------


## Eternal Jew

> есть только два слова в ответ: "это лишнее"


Немного не по теме, но, как говорил поручик Ржевский, "для поддержания разговора"... По воспоминаниям Игоря Губермана его бабушка частенько говорила, вздыхая, своему непутевому внуку: "Ох, Гаринька, каждое твое слово лишнее!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Да. Я как-то задавала ламе вопрос, каким образом для не умеющих разговаривать животных существуют явления. Он сказал, что мысленные ярлыки возникают даже в уме животных и пр.


Вербализация происходит уже после импульса мысли, и необязательно происходит. Это наша привычка такая.

----------


## Антончик

> Да. Я как-то задавала ламе вопрос, каким образом для не умеющих разговаривать животных существуют явления. Он сказал, что мысленные ярлыки возникают даже в уме животных и пр. 
> Этого не происходит, потому процесс мысленного обозначения существует всё равно, от этого не избавиться. "Исчезают" вещи только при абсолютном анализе, т.е. постижении пустоты. 
> Я уже объяснила выше, что "существующее" -- это "познаваемое". )


В одной из "околодзогченовских" книжек писали явно - что феномены и их переживание не исчезают при реализации. Если будет время дома поищу более точно автора и название книги.
Он там писал, мол если вас ударить монтировкой по голове - то временно вы не будете ничего воспринимать, так же как в сне без сновидений. Это практически единственные способы )))))
Но смысл практики не в этом. )

Можно вспомнить объяснения про ролпа, цал и данг например.
Как же "ясность в которой беспрепятственно проявляются проявления энергии изначального состояния"? )))
Ведь по идее все феномены и есть эти "проявления энергии изначального состояния"? И они вроде бы не должны прекратить проявляться.

(Как именно проявляются? Взаимозависимо из предыдущих причин. При этом природа их - пустота.)

Очевидно, что я здесь не веду речь о том, постигается ли пустотная природа этих проявлений, или не постигается. Это за скобками. То есть я не дискутирую на тему "считает ли ум самосущими объекты и явления, которые он воспринимает".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В одной из "околодзогченовских" книжек...
> 
> Он там писал, мол если вас ударить монтировкой по голове - то временно вы не будете ничего воспринимать, так же как в сне без сновидений. Это практически единственные способы


1. Судя по всему, эта "околодзогченовская книга" - наставления по Ваджраяне и Дзогчену Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, коренного ламы ЕС Кармапы 16-го. Называется она "Так, как есть". В ней (Т.2. - С. 95) существует глава: "Прямое введение монтировкой"  :Smilie: 

Но вот только мне лично непонятно, что выше подразумевается под фразой "Это практически единственные способы..."

Единственные способы ЧЕГО ИМЕННО - достижения Просветления? При помощи мощного удара монтировки по голове, да?  :Smilie:  Так Тулку Ургьен как раз дальше и смеется над таким "пониманием".  




> Ведь по идее все феномены и есть эти "проявления энергии изначального состояния"? И они вроде бы не должны прекратить проявляться.
> 
> (Как именно проявляются? Взаимозависимо из предыдущих причин. При этом природа их - пустота.)


2. Дзогпа Ченпо потому и называется "Учением, выходящим за пределы причины и следствия", так как отрицает в подобном случае вот это вот: "взаимозависимо - из предыдущих причин", если уж речь идет о непрерывном проявлении энергии познавательной способности природы ума. Хотя, на относительном уровне - закон причины и следствия действует; а почему бы и нет?  :Smilie: 

И еще: Не "Их природа - ПУСТОТА", а "Их природа "ПУС-ТОТ-НА". Это очень важное различие в терминах.




> "Исчезают" вещи только при абсолютном анализе, т.е. постижении пустоты.


3. Вот в этом-то утверждении *Нико* и кроется огромная проблема, связанная с воззрением МП и с Гелуг - в частности. Похоже, их последователи благополучно доходят двойственными (аналитическими) путями до той точки, которую они называют "постижением пустоты" и на этом радостно останавливаются. 

Это и есть различие воззрения МП с высшими уровнями. В первой адепты добираются до "понимания": "Ага - все есть пустота!" и считают, что жизнь удалась.  :Smilie:   Но для последователей учения Ати такая ситуация - всего лишь отправная точка. Объяснять дальше ... или и так все понятно? 

Именно поэтому великие учителя Линии Передачи Кагью (которых почему-то представители Гелуг упорно включают в "свою" традицию) вполне открыто опровергали подобных своих "последователей", например:




> "Последователи колесницы совершенств (парамитаяны)*** упражняются в медитации после обретения, посредством опоры на писания и верные умозаключения, убежденности в том, что взаимозависимое происхождение и тому подобное переживаются на опыте, оставаясь при этом лишенными самосущей природы. Так он создают пустотность, движимые преданной устремленностью. Такова система медитации мадхьямики, подразумевающая наличие двойственного восприятия, участвующего в поддержании идеи о существовании медитирующего и объекта медитации****.
> 
> Таким образом вам не реализовать воззрение.
> 
> *Дже Гампопа*


________

*** _Надеюсь, кто такие "представители парамитаяны" (двойственного пути накопления заслуг и накопления мудрости) идеологически подкованным местным обитателям форума объяснять не надо._  :Smilie: 

**** _Вспомним расхожее выражение, встречающееся у многих гелугпинских учителей: "медитация на ум" или "медитация на ясный свет"! Я, каждый раз, когда читаю/слышу подобное, смеюсь, словно ребенок._  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот в этом-то утверждении Нико и кроется огромная проблема, связанная с воззрением МП и с Гелуг - в частности. Похоже, их последователи благополучно доходят двойственными (аналитическими) путями до той точки, которую они называют "постижением пустоты" и на этом радостно останавливаются. 
> 
> Это и есть различие воззрения МП с высшими уровнями. В первой адепты добираются до "понимания": "Ага - все есть пустота!" и считают, что жизнь удалась. Но для последователей учения Ати такая ситуация - всего лишь отправная точка. Объяснять дальше ... или и так все понятно?


Хех. Вы и вправду считаете, что Цонкапа, Энсапа и ещё многие-многие прасангики "радостно остановились" на том, что всё пустотно? (Кстати, какая разница между "пусто" и "пустотно", а?)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы и вправду считаете, что Цонкапа, Энсапа и ещё многие-многие прасангики "радостно остановились" на том, что всё пустотно?


Сужу как по собственным омраченным впечатлениям (исходя из прочитанного-услышанного ранее), так и всецело опираясь на мнение Дже Гампопы... Я ему доверяю! А Вы?  :Smilie: 

_(а ведь есть, к примеру, и такой достойный человек, как знаменитый сакьяпинец Корампа (Горампа), разгромивший цепляние Цонгкапы за "шуньяту" в "Опровержении ошибочных воззрений" (если я правильно вспомнил его труд). Будем здесь поднимать его мнение о Цонгкапе, как о представителе нигилистического воззрения... или опустим, чтобы не смущать местный народ?)_  :Smilie: 




> Кстати, какая разница между "пусто" и "пустотно", а?


Вот. ВотЪ! ВОТ! ...  :Smilie:  Вот откуда ноги растут у такого вопроса; и я уже упоминал об этой проблеме выше. 

Разницу между "пусто" и "пустотно" можно прочувствовать (не "осознать", "понять", а именно прочувствовать) только(!) тогда, когда практикующий делает следующий шаг - за ту точку, где зависли многие, которых вдруг осенило, что "все есть пустота"!  :Smilie: 

Ну а если серьезно, то эта разница неоднократно рассматривалась во многих книгах действительно достойных учителей, включая того же Тулку Ургьена. И она как раз заключается в разности воззрений МП и Ати. Так что это стоит полистать-почитать и хорошенько вникнуть!

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Нико* (попутно): а как Вы сами объясните двусмысленные выражения "медитация на ум" (?!) или "медитация на ясный свет" (?!), которые буквально через строчку встречаются в трудах практически любого гелугпинского наставника и традиционно считаются какими-то "высшими практиками"?

В Гелуг практически по любому поводу любят говорить: "Это требует дополнительного истолкования".  :Smilie:  ... Ну так и что - истолкуете? ... Или Вы у нас только за теорию отвечаете?  :Smilie: 

Как может быть медитация на "что-то", если речь идет об уме и каком-то там "ясном свете"? Это двойственная медитация - "на них" - или нет?

----------


## Нико

> Сужу как по собственным омраченным впечатлениям (исходя из прочитанного-услышанного ранее), так и всецело опираясь на мнение Дже Гампопы... Я ему доверяю! А Вы?



Я Гампопе тоже доверяю, конечно, но в приведённой цитате какая-то путаница. Типа.. последователи парамитаяны... Упражняются... Мы тут не только про парамитаяну говорим, но и про высшую колесницу - Мантраяну. Если Вы хотите "опустить" парамитаянцев, хотя бы не цитируйте Гампопу при этом, плиз.



> (а ведь есть, к примеру, и такой достойный человек, как знаменитый сакьяпинец Корампа (Горампа), разгромивший цепляние Цонгкапы за "шуньяту" в "Опровержении ошибочных воззрений" (если я правильно вспомнил его труд). Будем здесь поднимать его мнение о Цонгкапе, как о представителе нигилистического воззрения... или опустим, чтобы не смущать местный народ?)[/I]


Опять прелесть. Какой ещё "горампа" вдруг "опустил" Цонкапу, который: 1) не цеплялся за "шуньяту"; 2) не был никаким нигилистом. 




> Разницу между "пусто" и "пустотно" можно прочувствовать (не "осознать", "понять", а именно прочувствовать) только(!) тогда, когда практикующий делает следующий шаг - за ту точку, где зависли многие, которых вдруг осенило, что "все есть пустота"!


А может быть, достаточно лучше понять буддийскую философию для начала?)

----------


## Нико

> Как может быть медитация на "что-то", если речь идет об уме и каком-то там "ясном свете"? Это двойственная медитация - "на них" - или нет?


Медитация бывает "на" что-то, т.к. ум сосредоточивается на объекте. В случае медитации "на ум" отдельные аспекты ума смотрят на его его основной поток. Если Вам незнакомы эти аспекты, см. у ламы Цонкапы в ламриме в разделе о безмятежности. )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я Гампопе тоже доверяю, конечно, но в приведённой цитате какая-то путаница.


Какая именно? Истолкуйте.




> Мы тут не только про памамитаяну говорим, но и про высшую колесницу - Мантраяну.


Я - не "мы". Я написал лишь то, что написал (а про Мантраяну - и не собирался писать). И предоставил в доказательство своих слов - о непонимании МП некоторых базовых вещей - достоверную цитату из уважаемого всеми школами достоверного источника. Вполне прозрачную.




> Если Вы хотите "опустить" парамитаянцев


Очень странно. У нас полемика, дискуссия... или как? Почему, как дело начинает пахнуть жареным, противоположная сторона сразу начинает: "а-а-а, вы нас "опустить" хотите"?

... Извините, но я вообще не употребляю таких жаргонизмов, плюс - общаюсь исключительно с целью прояснить для себя понимание присутствующих относительно некоторых базовых вещей. Так что (с) "ничего личного"  :Smilie: 




> Опять прелесть. Какой ещё "горампа" вдруг "опустил" Цонкапу, который: 1) не цеплялся за "шуньяту"; 2) не был никаким нигилистом.


Я немного не понимаю, где здесь "прелесть" и что подразумевается под таким термином в принципе. Я чуть выше написал про великого сакьяпинского ученого Горампу (без кавычек и с прописной буквы, ибо это - имя собственное), который написал труд, опровергающий воззрения Цонгкапы. Только-то и всего... Вы когда-нибудь слышали о нем?




> А может быть, достаточно лучше понять буддийскую философию для начала?


Смотря какую из(?) "буддийских философий".  :Smilie:  Если речь идет о МП, то, по выражению Дже Гампопы (см. выше) - это путь в никуда. Так что увольте-с.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В случае медитации "на ум" отдельные аспекты ума смотрят на его его основной поток.


Отличный ответ, вполне понятный. Он свидетельствует о двойственном подходе к т.н. "медитации".

Ну а теперь ответьте на еще один наводящий вопрос (любимый пример многих буддийских учителей): "Глаз - может увидеть сам себя"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну а теперь ответьте на еще один наводящий вопрос (любимый пример многих буддийских учителей): "Глаз - может увидеть сам себя"?


В МП, в отличие от, видимо, любимых Вами 8 сознаний (читтаматра или жентонг) самопознающее сознание не признаётся. Тогда объясните мне технически, досконально, как ум может медитировать на ум? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В МП, в отличие от, видимо, любимых Вами 8 сознаний (читтаматра или жентонг) самопознающее сознание не признаётся. Тогда объясните мне технически, досконально, как ум может медитировать на ум?


Я не понял ответ. Мой вопрос был достаточно прост. 

Исходя из вышесказанного Вами (о процессе т.н. "медитации" в Гелуг): *"В случае медитации "на ум" отдельные(!) аспекты(!) ума смотрят на(!) его(!) основной поток"* я осведомился:




> *"Глаз - может увидеть сам себя"?*


Ну так и как? Я приму ответы только "да" или "нет" (без всяких уводящих в сторону подробностей).

----------


## Eternal Jew

Как же все-таки я люблю Нико!  :Smilie:  Публично в этом признаюсь!

(... а пока она усиленно думает - пошел в кафе, пить пиво. Но не переживайте так, друзья мои, I'll be back)  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Какая именно? Истолкуйте.



"Последователи колесницы совершенств (парамитаяны)* упражняются в медитации после обретения, посредством опоры на писания и верные умозаключения, убежденности в том, что взаимозависимое происхождение и тому подобное переживаются на опыте, оставаясь при этом лишенными самосущей природы. Так он создают пустотность, движимые преданной устремленностью. Такова система медитации мадхьямики, подразумевающая наличие двойственного восприятия, участвующего в поддержании идеи о существовании медитирующего и объекта медитации**.

1) они не "создают" пустотность, а её постигают на опыте, в медитации.

2) они движимы преданной устремлённостью -- но только до прямого постижения пустоты.

3) идея о "медитирующем" и "объекте" медитации двойственна только до того как пустота познаётся напрямую. 

Остальное слишком сложно комментрировать, ей богу. Ибо если кто-то считает, что дзогчен выше МП априорно, я не могу и не хочу переубеждать...

----------


## Нико

> Ну так и как? Я приму ответы только "да" или "нет" (без всяких уводящих в сторону подробностей).


Здесь примеры с глазом немножко неприменимы, имхо). А Вы уклонились от ответа, тоже мне, дзогченпа).

----------


## Нико

> Как же все-таки я люблю Нико!  Публично в этом признаюсь!
> 
> (... а пока она усиленно думает - пошел в кафе, пить пиво. Но не переживайте так, друзья мои, I'll be back)


Не льстите тут). Я-то думаю, конечно. Но на жёсткий троллинг иногда бывает сложно отвечать искренне, по-гелугпински))).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не льстите тут). Я-то думаю, конечно.


(с) "Дафна, вы опять ведёте"  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> (с) "Дафна, вы опять ведёте"


Это намёк на что? На то, что nobody is perfect??? :Cool:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хех. Вы и вправду считаете, что Цонкапа, Энсапа и ещё многие-многие прасангики "радостно остановились" на том, что всё пустотно? (Кстати, какая разница между "пусто" и "пустотно", а?)


_Пустотный_ значит _с полой внутренностью_.

----------

Кузьмич (18.03.2015), Паня (20.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> _Пустотный_ значит _с полой внутренностью_.


Загадочное утверждение. )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это из словаря для русскихъ людей.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Пустотный значит с полой внутренностью.


  :Facepalm:  (пошел в задумчивости и недоумении варить кофе и готовить ужин)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Дже Гампопа:*
> 
> "Последователи колесницы совершенств (парамитаяны)* упражняются в медитации после обретения, посредством опоры на писания и верные умозаключения, убежденности в том, что взаимозависимое происхождение и тому подобное переживаются на опыте, оставаясь при этом лишенными самосущей природы. Так он создают пустотность, движимые преданной устремленностью. Такова система медитации мадхьямики, подразумевающая наличие двойственного восприятия, участвующего в поддержании идеи о существовании медитирующего и объекта медитации**.





> 1) они не "создают" пустотность, а её постигают на опыте, в медитации.


Если эта гелугпинская "медитация" заключается в том, что "какие-то отдельные аспекты ума" (по Вашему же утверждению) пытаются "взглянуть на его (ума) поток" - то это - бесперспективный и бессмысленный путь. И Гампопа об этом прямо говорит.

Точно так же, как "глаз не может увидеть глаз", так и "ум не в состоянии поймать/понять/осознать сам себя". Я даже и не знаю, почему мой вопрос про глаз вызвал у Вас такое затруднение с ответом. По-моему - это настолько распространенный пример, который приводят все буддийские учителя, что стыдно его не знать. 

Неужели Вам об этом не рассказывали? Или Вы сознательно от него уклонились?  :Smilie: 

Вы когда-нибудь видели, как собачонка, бегая по кругу, тщетно пытается поймать себя за хвост? Вот и поведайте присутствующим - как при помощи предложенных вами двойственных методов "медитации" можно достичь недвойственного состояния? ... Лично я - смеюсь над таким подходом; и десятки учителей в моих Линиях Передачи - тоже.  :Smilie: 




> 2) они движимы преданной устремлённостью -- но только до прямого постижения пустоты.


Преданность - это чудесно. В Дзогчене не отрицается использование любых второстепенных методов. Но мы уже убедились в п.1, что попытка "достижения пустоты" при помощи двойственных методов - хоть столь излюбленных в МП "аналитических", хоть при помощи "медитации на ум" - заранее обречена на провал.




> 3) идея о "медитирующем" и "объекте" медитации двойственна только до того как пустота познаётся напрямую.


Уже обсудили выше. Двойственные методы не создают недвойственные состояния.




> Ибо если кто-то считает, что дзогчен выше МП априорно, я не могу и не хочу переубеждать...


Ловлю на слове. Именно так считает Ваш учитель - ЕС Далай-лама, который прямо утверждает, что воззрение Дзогпа Ченпо является высшим воззрением, а все остальные учения - лишь пути подготовки к нему... Цитату привести не могу, но у меня очень цепкая память, и я ручаюсь за ее достоверность (судя по всему, она из книги "Далай-лама о Дзогчен" - при необходимости смогу найти). 

... Ну так что - Вы верите своему учителю на слово?  :Smilie:  Нет? Ответьте!  :Smilie: 

*P.S.* Что интересно, в самом Дзогчене отнюдь НЕ считается, что оно как-то "выше" или "ниже" других воззрений. Более того, такой подход является заблуждением.

Дзогчен, по словам многих его учителей - обычное состояние человека "как оно есть". Раскрытие и осознавание такого состояния. Каким же образом на этом фоне могут существовать какие-то "более высокие" или "более низкие" состояния? Нет конечно...

----------


## Eternal Jew

*... А почему, собственно, молчат все остальные присутствующие (а ведь просматривает куча народа)? 

Мы что - вдвоем должны отдуваться третьи сутки подряд?  По-моему, в данной теме срочно нужна еще парочка-тройка таких же клоунов!*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А Вы уклонились от ответа, тоже мне, дзогченпа).


Манера ведения дискуссии *Нико* напомнила мне одну чудесную историю из Игоря Губермана (цитирую практически без купюр):




> У нас тут жили в Иерусалиме два пожилых плотника - Яков и Фёдор, русский и еврей. Они давно дружили, за работой предавались шумным философским спорам, будучи попеременно правы и не правы, только Яков обожал, чтобы за ним оставалось последнее слово. И однажды на какой-то довод Фёдора ему Яков сказал:
> 
> - Ты, Федя, рассуждаешь прямо, как еврей. Ты, может быть, и есть еврей?
> 
> - Ты что? - обидевшись, ответил Фёдор. - Ты не знаешь, что ли? Хочешь, я тебе сейчас докажу?
> 
> - Да я твоё доказательство вчера под душем видел, - досадливо отмахнулся Яков. Но Фёдор в полемическом задоре вынул всё-таки и предъявил своё доказательство.
> 
> - Да, ты не еврей, - задумчиво согласился Яков, лихорадочно соображая, что всё-таки не за ним остаётся последнее слово. И язвительно добавил:
> ...

----------


## Нико

> *... А почему, собственно, молчат все остальные присутствующие (а ведь просматривает куча народа)? 
> 
> Мы что - вдвоем должны отдуваться третьи сутки подряд?  По-моему, в данной теме срочно нужна еще парочка-тройка таких же клоунов!*


ྻНе все остальные умные такие же (жаль, Вантус ушёл))))

----------


## Нико

> ... Ну так что - Вы верите своему учителю на слово?  Нет? Ответьте!


Какому из? Как выясняется, у меня их довольно много)))



> Что интересно, в самом Дзогчене отнюдь НЕ считается, что оно как-то "выше" или "ниже" других воззрений. Более того, такой подход является заблуждением.


Это любопытно... Сам дзогчен-то не является, наверное, только очень многие члены ДО так про него говорить любят... Старая песня... Лучше уже девушка в розовой кофточке, чем все эти перепалки)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> жаль, Вантус ушёл


Не-а, увольте: такой круг общения не для меня. 

Вантус - вполне банальный циник, к тому же - разочаровавшийся в Дхарме. Наверное, что-то не срослось с личной практикой (собственно, Ваджраяна, как я уже писал, обладает замечательным свойством "самосохранения" и автоматически "отбраковывает" непригодных к ней людей)...  И таких, увы, много.

Ну а просто иметь кучу философских знаний  в голове и обсасывать их тонкости ради интеллектуального кайфа -  меня не прельщает. Про подобный тип в Тибете есть хорошая пословица: "Голова - словно тыква; сердце - как грецкий орех". Именно поэтому, если Вы, возможно заметили, я стараюсь любой вопрос перевести в практическую сферу - в точку его применения.

Извините, если кого-то ненароком задел или обидел. Это - мое личное омраченное мнение.

Впрочем, если он Вам нравится больше  :Smilie:  - ну что ж тут поделаешь... Тем более, он гораздо моложе - и я вас тут прекрасно понимаю!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Какому из? Как выясняется, у меня их довольно много)))


Я вполне конкретно и прозрачно писал про мнение ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го. Неужели это не было заметно?  :Smilie: 

*Автоцитата:*



> Ловлю на слове. Именно так считает Ваш учитель - ЕС Далай-лама, который прямо утверждает, что воззрение Дзогпа Ченпо является высшим воззрением, а все остальные учения - лишь пути подготовки к нему... Цитату привести не могу, но у меня очень цепкая память, и я ручаюсь за ее достоверность (судя по всему, она из книги "Далай-лама о Дзогчен" - при необходимости смогу найти).


***




> Сам дзогчен-то не является, наверное, только очень многие члены ДО так про него говорить любят...


О-о-о... это - не ко мне. Дзогчен-община не является сферой моих интересов. Тем более, времена меняются; похоже, что с внезапным, но предсказуемым исчезновением с политико-духовной арены Великого Учителя многих здешних форумчан Сильвано Еше Намкая, исчез и лозунг: *"Дзогчен = Дзогчен-община"*  :Smilie:  Так что прошедшее десятилетие показало мою правоту.

----------


## Нико

> Ловлю на слове. Именно так считает Ваш учитель - ЕС Далай-лама, который прямо утверждает, что воззрение Дзогпа Ченпо является высшим воззрением, а все остальные учения - лишь пути подготовки к нему... Цитату привести не могу, но у меня очень цепкая память, и я ручаюсь за ее достоверность (судя по всему, она из книги "Далай-лама о Дзогчен" - при необходимости смогу найти).


Да не находите... Я знакома с этой книгой. И она называлась изначально "Далай-лама. Дзогчен". Но некий наш друг-ДОшник решил, что надо бы назвать "О Дзогчен", потому-то Далай-лама, мол, не вникает в суть.... Улавливаете?)

----------


## Eternal Jew

И тут Берхин?  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я знакома с этой книгой. И она называлась изначально "Далай-лама. Дзогчен".


Ну и чудесно. А теперь все-таки ответьте: Вы доверяете мнению своего учителя - ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го, что Дзогчен является высшим воззрением, а все остальные - лишь ступеньки к нему? 

*Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*

----------


## Кузьмич

> _Пустотный_ значит _с полой внутренностью_.


Если переесть гороховой каши, можно познать пустотность (да хотя бы самого себя)? Ну хоть чуть-чуть! А потом продолжать в состоянии, если в состоянии быть в состоянии...  Вопрос...

----------


## Нико

> Ну и чудесно. А теперь все-таки ответьте: Вы доверяете мнению своего учителя - ЕС Далай-ламы 14-го, что Дзогчен является высшим воззрением, а все остальные - лишь ступеньки к нему? 
> 
> *Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*


Да. Но умеючи, умеючи)....

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если переесть гороховой каши, можно познать пустотность (да хотя бы самого себя)? Ну хоть чуть-чуть! А потом продолжать в состоянии, если в состоянии быть в состоянии...  Вопрос...


Самопознанием можно заниматься и за столом, и в сортире! Переводные же книжки о "пустотности" даже для афедрона не годятся.

----------


## Нико

> Переводные же книжки о "пустотности" даже для афедрона не годятся.


Хмммммм)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да. Но умеючи, умеючи)....


Отлично! В одном месте удалось немножко додавить и получить почти что односложный ответ. Сейчас двинемся дальше...

Итак, *Нико*. Вас, к сожалению, очень сложно, выражаясь словами классика, "прижать в темном месте к теплой стенке". Изредка удается почувствовать что-то теплое и мягкое,  :Smilie:  но потом Вы опять норовите улизнуть с ответом. Я понимаю, что в Гелуг специально людей десятилетиями обучают т.н. "диспутам", поэтому я на данном фоне выгляжу полным профаном, однако хочу попытаться кое-что предпринять.

Одним словом, у нас сегодня будет вечер "Прояснения окончательного смысла"  :Smilie:  (это еще одна из работ знаменитого Горампы), если Вы не против. Моя личная проблема - многословие, поэтому я постараюсь задавать как можно более краткие вопросы с бинарными вариантами ответа.

... Вы же меня поддержите в этом начинании, не правда ли?  :Smilie:  Так нам проще будет совместно докопаться до истины.

*ВОПРОС 1: "Вы считаете себя буддистом / буддисткой"?

Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто для справки по поводу наблюдения/отслеживания ума в уме или ума умом.

*III. Созерцание ума (читта)* 

И каким образом, монахи, монах отслеживает ум в уме? 
При этом, монахи, монах распознает 
(1) ум со страстью, как ум со страстью; 
ум без страсти, как ум без страсти; 
(2) ум с отвращением, как ум с отвращением; 
ум без отвращения, как ум без отвращения; 
(3) ум с заблуждением, как с заблуждением; 
ум без заблуждения, как без заблуждения; 
(4) суженное состояние ума, как суженное состояние ума; [12] 
рассеянное состояние ума, как рассеянное состояние ума; [13] 
(5) развитое состояние ума, как развитое состояние ума; [14] 
неразвитое состояние ума, как неразвитое состояние ума; [15] 
(6) состояние ума, по отношению к которому есть умственно более высокое состояние ума, как состояние, по отношению к которому есть умственно более высокие состояния; [16] 
состояние ума, по отношению к которому нет умственно более высокого состояния ума, как состояние, по отношению к которому нет умственно более высоких состояний; [17] 
(7) сосредоточенное состояние ума, 
как сосредоточенное состояние ума; 
не сосредоточенное состояние ума, 
как не сосредоточенное состояние ума; 
(8) освобожденное состояние ума, как освобожденное состояние ума; [18] 
не освобожденное состояние ума, как не освобожденное состояние ума; 

Таким образом он отслеживает ум в уме внутренне, 
либо он отслеживает ум в уме внешне, 
либо он отслеживает ум в уме внутренне и внешне. 
Он отслеживает факторы возникновения в уме, 
либо он отслеживает факторы исчезновения в уме, 
либо он отслеживает факторы возникновения и исчезновения в уме. [19] 
Либо его осознанность соотносится с мыслью "Ум существует" по мере необходимости, только ради знания и осознанности, и он живет независимо и ни к чему не привязан в мире. 
И таким образом, монахи, монах отслеживает ум в уме. 

*IV. Созерцание качеств ума (дхамм)*
[...]Сатипаттхана-сутта

При этом двойственность восприятия устраняется лишь при достижении просветления (очищения ума-читты от васан и т.п.), происходящего спонтанно...
Ну, а чем глаз, будучи внутренней аятаной, отличается от ума-читты, аятаной (в отличии от ума-манаса) вообще не являющейся, объяснять, наверное, не нужно?
Так что аналогия глаза с умом (по меньшей мере в этом контексте) -- некорректна или наивна...

----------

Антончик (19.03.2015), Балдинг (19.03.2015), Нико (19.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Как бы это ... э-э-э... деликатнее попросить братьев наших ...м-м-м... постараться политкорректно проникнуться мыслью или хотя бы на миг представить(!) что существуют разные уровни наставлений, предназначенные для разных ситуаций и разных типов людей (с дифференцированным уровнем развития)?  :Smilie:  Особенно - если они в текущий момент присутствуют в весьма специфической теме, обсуждающей тантру Калачакры, Ваджраяну и Дзогчен.

Покорному слуге, к примеру, даже во сне не приходила дикая идея залезть в какую-нибудь из тем в тхеравадинском разделе и вписать там что-нибудь "умное" про Дзогпа Ченпо. Да и запрещено это мне по-умолчанию, как я догадываюсь.

(даже предполагаю, какой ответ сейчас последует: "Но это же Учение самого(!) Господа нашего Будды!"  :Smilie: 




> И каким образом, монахи, монах отслеживает ум в уме?


К тому же, как я полагаю, это наставления не для меня и не для присутствующих. Я уж - точно не монах. Боюсь, что и остальные - тоже. Ну-ка поднимите руки, кто из вас, друзья мои, считает, что он - монах? ... Повыше, пожалуйста, повыше!

----------


## Антончик

> Но вот только мне лично непонятно, что выше подразумевается под фразой "Это практически единственные способы..."
> 
> Единственные способы ЧЕГО ИМЕННО - достижения Просветления? При помощи мощного удара монтировки по голове, да?  Так Тулку Ургьен как раз дальше и смеется над таким "пониманием".


Единственные способы не осознавать феномены.

А по поводу Цонкапы. Весьма сложно назвать его нигилистом, в связи с тем что он пишет в ламрим ченмо в описании воззрения в разделе " предмет отрицания". В случае сомнений рекомендую перечитать.

----------

Нико (19.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В случае сомнений рекомендую перечитать.


Это Вы рекомендуете мне, старому больному еврею, или *Горампе*? ... Сейчас с кем именно полемизируете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Давно тут за воззрение не рубились, однако. 
Ув. Eternal Jew, дабы наблюдающим со стороны было легче уяснить некое общее поле этой полемики, разрешите узнать следующее: 

вот вы говорите, что Цонкапа как минимум нигилист, Горампа это вроде доказал и т.д., и т.п...а как вы, как я понимаю сторонник во многом карма кагью, относитесь к воззрению Долпопы, которое можно сказать сыграло определяющую роль для становления философских взглядов  практически всех Кармап и линии карма кагью в целом?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Давно тут за воззрение не рубились, однако.


О, нет-нет! У меня нет цели "рубиться", а уж тем более - за "воззрение". Было бы чего "защищать"! 

По большому счету, все это - лишь слова. Намкай Норбу недаром часто говорит: "Сегодня вы прочитали об одном замечательном воззрении и вдохновились им, посчитав за высшее. Завтра вы услышали совсем другого учителя, еще более чудесного - и примкнули уже к его последователям. Послезавтра вы столкнулись с новым воззрением, еще "выше". В результате - вы потратили на поиски всю жизнь. А проверить воззрение и окончательно утвердиться в нем можно только единственным способом - на собственной практике" (непрямая цитата).

Так что все обсуждения - это детские игрушки. Только-то и всего. И мне гораздо интереснее применение всех наставлений на конкретной практике.




> дабы наблюдающим со стороны было легче уяснить некое общее поле этой полемики...


"Общее поле", похоже, давно уже потерялось. Идет бессмысленная и беспощадная позиционная борьба.  :Smilie:  Единственное что могу сказать про себя: я всячески пытаюсь снизить(!) высокий штиль этой полемики до простых насущных вопросов. Так оно и понятнее, и практичнее.




> вот вы говорите, что Цонкапа как минимум нигилист, Горампа это вроде доказал...


Я говорю не совсем так. Я как минимум пару раз пытался подтолкнуть присутствующих к их собственным размышлениям - почему(!) именно так считается - что Цонгкапа якобы нигилист? Я намеренно подчеркивал, что в Гелуг существует определенный момент, до которого его сторонники, как утверждают, "доходят". А вот потом - в воздухе повисает незримый  вопрос: "А до чего они НЕ доходят? Почему их считают нигилистами? Какое (если взбираться на следующую ступеньку) возникнет очередное, опосредованно говоря, "открытие", если мы уже "постигли пустоту"?"

Вы поняли немного мою мысль? (а я дал вполне прозрачный намек) ... Увы, пока что никто не поддержал этот разговор. А ведь это очень интересный ключевой момент!




> вы, как я понимаю сторонник во многом карма кагью


Точнее сказать: "я сторонник ламы Оле".  :Smilie:  Но преимущественно я стараюсь практиковать в линии Дзогчена, хотя у меня также есть учителя и в Кагью, и в Сакья, кроме того - один из учителей принадлежит как к Ньингма, так и к Кагью. 




> как вы, как я понимаю сторонник во многом карма кагью, относитесь к воззрению Долпопы, которое можно сказать сыграло определяющую роль для становления философских взглядов практически всех Кармап и линии карма кагью в целом?


Я прямо рот открыл от неожиданности - Вы как будто у меня за спиною сейчас стояли!  :Smilie:  Дело в том, что я второй день не выпускаю из рук уже упоминавшуюся мною книгу ЕС Кармапы 3-го "Намше и Еше" ("О различении сознания и изначального осознавания") и его же трактат "О сущности Татхагаты" с комментариями Джамгона Конгтрула Первого (Великого), одного из основателей несектарного движения Римэ. И именно сейчас ее и читал.

Долпола был современником ЕС Кармапы 3-го, и они даже встречались; оказав, судя по всему, взаимное влияние друг на друга. Во-всяком случае, издателями и редакторами утверждается, что искомая книга как раз и посвящена жентонгу.

... Ну так и что я скажу? О самом жентонге, кроме того, что он преследовался школой Гелуг, - ничего, ибо я в нем тотально некомпетентен. Но я сейчас пытаюсь продираться через тяжелый комментарий Лодро Тхайе и уловить там именно идеи самого Кармапы. Сразу скажу, что читаю текст предвзято, попутно сопоставляя в уме - а что бы на ту или иную тему сказали учителя Дзогпа Ченпо. Наверное, это моя ошибка.  :Smilie:  Однако для текущей форумной темы я уже подобрал несколько интересных цитат для выкуривания Нико из ее окопов, подтверждающих мою точку зрения и, вполне возможно, если не устану от досужей болтовни, опубликую их чуть позже.

----------


## Нико

> *ВОПРОС 1: "Вы считаете себя буддистом / буддисткой"?
> 
> Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*


А давайте не Вы один тут будете задавать вопросы.  Вот у меня тоже образовались:

1) В чём состоит "нигилизм" Цонкапы, по мнению Горампы?


2) Доверяете ли Вы мнению Первого Панчен-ламы Лосанга Чокьи Гьялцена, который писал, что прасангика, махамудра и дзогчен ведут к одному и тому же результату, что проверено опытными йогинами на собственной практике?

----------


## Нико

> К тому же, как я полагаю, это наставления не для меня и не для присутствующих. Я уж - точно не монах. Боюсь, что и остальные - тоже. Ну-ка поднимите руки, кто из вас, друзья мои, считает, что он - монах? ... Повыше, пожалуйста, повыше!


Немонахи тоже способны "отслеживать ум в уме", ибо это и есть ригпа, по-дзогченовски. :Kiss:

----------

Антончик (19.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это из словаря для русскихъ людей.


В контексте буддийских учений о шуньяте это не означает "с полой внутренностью". Тут нужно понимать смысл термина...

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1w9CFdRkxI

Аж Дзонгсар Кхьенце устал :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

*Eternal Jew.*

А разве ННР много лет тому назад не был в Монголии, не давал там в *гелугпинском* храме учения дзогчен через призму воззрения *Дже Цонкапы*, если не ошибаюсь, через Гуру-йогу ламы Цонкапы? Сектантство -- опасное явление).

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJcyF9SabC4

Я не совсем поняла, кого Ринпоче тут комментирует, но это мощно!!!

P.S. А, ну это же, собственно, *Мадхьямака-аватара*).

----------


## Таб Шераб

"Точнее сказать: "я сторонник ламы Оле". ?
 Странно,что вы с таким интеллектуальным багажом говорите это.Оле вообще считает Детонг одним из видов философии,а Махамадхьямаку-реализацией в школе Гелуг.

----------

Нико (19.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> К тому же, как я полагаю, это наставления не для меня и не для присутствующих. Я уж - точно не монах.


Наставления Сатипаттханы, как и любые другие в ПК, -- ба-зо-вы-е, ос-но-во-по-ла-га-ю-щи-е и относящиеся не только к монахам. (Заодно: освобождение достигалось не только монахами...)
Прикрывать же или оправдывать немонашеством собственную неспособность практиковать отслеживание/обуздание ума хотя бы в форуме означает потакать своим слабостям.




> Так что все обсуждения - это детские игрушки. Только-то и всего. И мне гораздо интереснее применение всех наставлений на конкретной практике.


Наставления, изложенные в той же Сатипаттхане, -- именно что по конкретной, повседневной, ежемгновенной практике, даны в собрании монахов, но -- см. выделенное:

Монахи, существует *единственный путь очищения существ, преодоления печали и слез, устранения страданий и бед, выхода на правильный путь, достижения нирваны, а именно - четыре основы осознанности.* Каковы эти четыре основы? 
При этом монах отслеживает тело в теле, [1] пылко, бдительно и осознанно, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
он отслеживает чувства в чувствах, пылко, бдительно и осознанно, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
он отслеживает ум в уме, пылко, бдительно и осознанно, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе; 
он отслеживает качества ума в качествах ума, [2] пылко, бдительно и осознанно, сумев преодолеть в этом мире корысть и горе.
Иначе говоря, без отслеживания, в частности, ума в уме, нет никакого очищения, правильного пути и достижения освобождения.




> Единственное что могу сказать про себя: я всячески пытаюсь снизить(!) высокий штиль этой полемики до простых насущных вопросов. Так оно и понятнее, и практичнее.


Что может быть практичнее, понятнее, проще и насущнее, чем сказанное в той же Сатипаттхане? : )

----------

Антончик (19.03.2015), Балдинг (19.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Иначе говоря, без отслеживания, в частности, ума в уме, нет никакого очищения, правильного пути и достижения освобождения.



Это-то понятно, Юй Кан, мне, по крайней мере.

Затык был в следующем: *чем* ум отслеживается в уме?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Затык был в следующем: *чем* ум отслеживается в уме?


Так ведь невозможно отслеживать что-то чем либо, кроме ума/сознания. Разве нет?

----------


## Дубинин

> Это-то понятно, Юй Кан, мне, по крайней мере.
> 
> Затык был в следующем: *чем* ум отслеживается в уме?


Так тут вроде о базовом различии с Тхеравадой речь. У них ум=процессу и по успокоению- получается Пресечение (без сознания), а у вас плод -получается : Ясный свет, Природа ума..- которые познаются прямо- без анализа (с частицей "не").

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так тут вроде о базовом различии с Тхеравадой речь. У них ум=процессу и по успокоению- получается Пресечение (без сознания), а у вас получается : Ясный свет, Природа ума..


Где в ПК сказано, будто успокоение ума (по сути -- его очищение или прекращение его волнений, искажающих восприятие...) соответствует "Пресечению (без сознания)"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Где в ПК сказано, будто успокоение ума (по сути -- его очищение) соответствует "Пресечению (без сознания)"?


В Нирване (в пресечении) 12- членная цепь пресекается в Тхераваде, - в в неё сознание входит вроде)) А Будда как объясняли- неким "остатком" с миром контактирует.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Нирване (в пресечении) 12- членная цепь пресекается в Тхераваде, - в в неё сознание входит вроде)) А Будда как объясняли- неким "остатком" с миром контактирует.


В ниббане (с остатком) ум и сознание не пресекаются. Иначе Будда не мог бы не то, что проповедовать, но и просто существовать...
Что касается ума-сознания Татхагаты в париниббане (или ниббане без остатка), то ответ на этот вопрос в ПК даётся по-разному. Вплоть до суждений о светящемся, в частности, в своей основе уме... Обсуждали не раз. 

Как по мне, вопрос существования ума в париниббане выходит за пределы рассудочного разумения, потому его следует оставить в покое вплоть до достижения хотя бы ниббаны с остатком. : )

----------

Антончик (19.03.2015), Балдинг (19.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> В ниббане (с остатком) ум и сознание не пресекаются. Иначе Будда не мог бы не то, что проповедовать, но и просто существовать...
> Что касается ума-сознания Татхагаты в париниббане (или ниббане без остатка), то ответ на этот вопрос в ПК даётся по-разному. Вплоть до суждений о светящемся, в частности, в своей основе уме... Обсуждали не раз.


А я согласен- что не смог-бы Будда существовать на одном "остатке", и посему в будду по версии Тхеравады (пресекшего цепь с момента становления буддой) и не верю.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А давайте не Вы один тут будете задавать вопросы.  Вот у меня тоже образовались:
> 
> 1) В чём состоит "нигилизм" Цонкапы, по мнению Горампы?
> 
> 
> 2) Доверяете ли Вы мнению Первого Панчен-ламы Лосанга Чокьи Гьялцена, который писал, что прасангика, махамудра и дзогчен ведут к одному и тому же результату, что проверено опытными йогинами на собственной практике?


*Нико*! Неужели мой ПРОСТЕЙШИЙ ВОПРОС вызвал у Вас такое затруднение? Вы опять отмолчались. В чем вообще проблема-то?

Вот смотрите, как легко и с готовностью я отвечаю на Ваши два:  :Smilie: 

1. По поводу "нигилизма Цонгкапы".

Я только(!) что ответил *Ургьену Вангчену*. И смысл моего ответа: я очень(!) хочу, чтобы присутствующие здесь САМИ дошли бы до правильных выводов. И ДАЖЕ дал им подсказку... Так никто ничего и не понял. Увы.

2. "Доверяете ли Вы мнению Первого Панчен-ламы Лосанга Чокьи Гьялцена"? 

Абсолютно НЕ ДОВЕРЯЮ. И даже могу объяснить - почему именно. В буддизме (да и в "обычном" мире) принято, чтобы красивые правильные слова не расходились бы с делами. А здесь получается следующее: в некоторых школах, как заученную мантру, твердят фразу "Все воззрения ведут к одной цели" или "Нет никаких противоречий между Прасангикой, Махамудрой и Дзогченом". 

Золотые слова! Только вот на деле получается, что чуть меньше тысячелетия школа Гелуг, обладая всей полнотой политической власти, почему-то избирательно преследовала (запрещала, уничтожала) все те воззрения, которые отличались от ее собственных. И это - исторический факт! С ним-то как раз поспорить нельзя. 

То ньингмапинские учения объявят еретическими - под вполне благим лозунгом "Вся Дхарма должна иметь индийские корни", то кагьпинские школы начнут преследовать, то с жентонгом сражаться, то сочинения Сакья запрещать, потому что они опровергают их любимого Цонгкапу. Про дзогчен - вообще отдельная песня... И так далее... То есть что получается: поем мы одно, а вот ДЕЛАЕМ - совсем другое. И это - некрасиво. 

Если, к примеру, в Гелуг вообще не признают колесницы Ану- и Ати- в качестве существующих, а вершиной развития считают Маха-йогу (Аннутарайога-тантру) - о чем тут вообще говорить, о каком "одном и том же результате"?  :Smilie:  

Поэтому, повторюсь: *к словам Панчен ламы или кого-то там еще у меня НЕТ НИКАКОГО ДОВЕРИЯ. Мне нужно, чтобы данные красивые слова НЕ расходились бы с делами.*

***

Наоборот, если такую точку зрения высказывают учителя Дзогпа Ченпо, я им вполне доверяю. Почему? Дзогчен является вершиной буддийских учений (это даже Вы, *Нико*, сами признали; правда скрепя сердце и только вслед за ЕС Далай-ламой). Поэтому с его высоты действительно(!) прекрасно видно, что между воззрениями нет особых противоречий. Он сам включает их в себя. И поэтому он вполне допускает, что и все остальное "имеет возможность быть". А почему бы и нет? 

Это - позиция "умного царя", которому и самому, опосредованно говоря, "жить хорошо", но и он не мешает при этом своим подданым. Дает им наслаждаться жизнью, даже если и видит, что они совершают ошибки.

Таким образом,мы делаем вывод - *чем выше воззрение, тем шире у него взгляды.* Тем больше оно допускает.

В качестве обратного примера, *Нико*, взгляните хотя бы на Юй Кана, на его убежденность в том, что есть некая "единственная" Дхарма Будды и ею он (и только он!) обладает в полной мере!  :Smilie:  Вам не становится смешно от этого? Может Вам стоит ему этот же вопрос задать - вот будет прикольно посмотреть, что он ответит-напишет нам про Панчен-ламу!  :Smilie: 

Поэтому сам я считаю, что надо "давать цвести всем цветам". Мне нетрудно это признать. Я, к примеру, не против, чтобы лично Вы - считали бы авторитетом Далай-ламу или Панчен-ламу. Чтобы Юй Кан тихо в своем уголке читал свои сутры. Чтобы кто-то из модераторов - строил себе пресловутый "ящик сенсорной депривации" и сидел там сутками... Возможно все  :Smilie:  ... и я не против этого.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Eternal Jew.*
> 
> А разве ННР много лет тому назад не был в Монголии, не давал там в *гелугпинском* храме учения дзогчен через призму воззрения *Дже Цонкапы*, если не ошибаюсь, через Гуру-йогу ламы Цонкапы? Сектантство -- опасное явление).


А что в этом такого крамольного? Особенно - в свете того, что я Вам только что написал: *"чем выше воззрение, тем шире взгляды"*. Как настоящий хороший учитель, ННР исходит из ситуации и дает собравшимся только то, что они способны понять(!) и практиковать(!). И это - за-ме-ча-тель-но!  :Smilie: 

*P.S.* Он нам, кстати, рассказывал и про другие случаи, когда он под видом низших учений "втирал" представителям Гелуг воззрения Дзогчена. Тот еще тролль!  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я согласен- что не смог-бы Будда существовать на одном "остатке", и посему в будду по версии Тхеравады (пресекшего цепь с момента становления буддой) и не верю.


Мои извинения, но тут, на мой взгляд, такая путаница с терминами и какими-то версиями "версии Тхеравады" (сам, если заметили, говорю тут только о ПК), что...
Могу только, разве что, сказать: в ПК говорится о прекращении страданий (в ниббане -- умственных, в париниббане -- и телесных) или волнений ума-сознания. Чему и учил Будда. Остальное -- не суть.

----------

Дубинин (19.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "Точнее сказать: "я сторонник ламы Оле". ?
>  Странно,что вы с таким интеллектуальным багажом говорите это.Оле вообще считает Детонг одним из видов философии,а Махамадхьямаку-реализацией в школе Гелуг.


В буддизме говорится: *"Учитель - это тот человек, на которого ты хочешь быть похожим"*. 

Я (на физическом уровне, можете считать его "уровнем Нирманакайи") хочу быть похожим не на Далай-ламу, не на Панчен-ламу, не на ... (_подставьте сами_), а на ламу Оле Нидала. 

[Если уж быть совсем точным, то правильно, на датском языке моего учителя зовут "_Уле Крог Нюдаль_"]

Могу себе такое позволить?  :Smilie:  В любом случае - данное желание, как я полагаю, НЕ является ментальной проблемой окружающих.

В то же самое время я Вам уже написал - какое именно воззрение я считаю "своим".

Поэтому - не вижу здесь никаких проблем. Во-всяком случае - для себя лично.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Наставления Сатипаттханы, как и любые другие в ПК, -- ба-зо-вы-е, ос-но-во-по-ла-га-ю-щи-е и относящиеся не только к монахам. (Заодно: освобождение достигалось не только монахами...)
> 
> Прикрывать же или оправдывать немонашеством собственную неспособность практиковать отслеживание/обуздание ума хотя бы в форуме означает потакать своим слабостям.


Это ужасно! Человек, похоже, к моему глубочайшему прискорбию совсем не умеет читать и, самое главное, понимать прочитанное. Ну что же, повторюсь, мне ведь не трудно:

*(Автоцитата)*



> Как бы это ... э-э-э... деликатнее попросить братьев наших ...м-м-м... постараться политкорректно проникнуться мыслью или хотя бы на миг представить(!) что существуют разные уровни наставлений, предназначенные для разных ситуаций и разных типов людей (с дифференцированным уровнем развития)? 
> 
> Особенно - если они в текущий момент присутствуют в весьма специфической теме, обсуждающей тантру Калачакры, Ваджраяну и Дзогчен.


Дальше пишу немного в качестве шутки. Может даже и наш *Юй Кан* тоже ее поймет...  :Smilie: 

1. На что ссылается в качестве "базовых основополагающих" наставлений Юй Кан? На учения, данные в облике Нирманакайи - то есть воплотившись в физическом теле исторического Будды Шакьямуни.

2. На что опираюсь я сам в воззрениях? На наставления, данные Буддой Самантабхадрой, "изначальным Буддой" на уровне Дхармакайи. Причем я не шучу - есть такая "самовозникшая семенная тантра-венец" Сангье Се Чиг (и в нашей Линии Передачи ее практикуют, в том числе - и я сам). И там приводятся абсолютно ИНЫЕ наставления (прошу присутствующих поверить мне на слово!)

*ERGO: Ну так и чьи наставления "круче"?*  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это - позиция "умного царя", которому и самому, опосредованно говоря, "жить хорошо", но и он не мешает при этом своим подданым. Дает им наслаждаться жизнью, даже если и видит, что они совершают ошибки.
> 
> Таким образом,мы делаем вывод - *чем выше воззрение, тем шире у него взгляды.* Тем больше оно допускает.
> 
> В качестве обратного примера, *Нико*, взгляните хотя бы на Юй Кана, на его убежденность в том, что есть некая "единственная" Дхарма Будды и ею он (и только он!) обладает в полной мере!  Вам не становится смешно от этого? Может Вам стоит ему этот же вопрос задать - вот будет прикольно посмотреть, что он ответит-напишет нам про Панчен-ламу! 
> 
> Поэтому сам я считаю, что надо "давать цвести всем цветам". Мне нетрудно это признать. Я, к примеру, не против, чтобы лично Вы - считали бы авторитетом Далай-ламу или Панчен-ламу. Чтобы Юй Кан тихо в своем уголке читал свои сутры. Чтобы кто-то из модераторов - строил себе пресловутый "ящик сенсорной депривации" и сидел там сутками... Возможно все  ... и я не против этого.


Нормальненькая такая поза, с нескрываемым закосом под "умного царя" и заюзыванием "либерально-плюралистического" слогана Великого Кормчего и великодушным предоставлением всем полной свободы... не мешать Этерналу путать других в понятиях и разжигать страсти, оставаясь неспособным следовать базовым наставлениям...

----------

Eternal Jew (19.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Итак, *Нико*. Поскольку я сегодня с утра ответил на все многочисленные вопросы моих особо активных форумных "почитателей"  :Smilie:  (и больше НЕ собираюсь к ним возвращаться), давайте до конца разберемся с Вами.

Для начала - повторяю свой простой вопрос:

*ВОПРОС 1: "Вы считаете себя буддистом / буддисткой"?

Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Нормальненькая такая поза, с нескрываемым закосом под "умного царя" и заюзыванием "либерально-плюралистического" слогана Великого Кормчего и великодушным предоставлением всем полной свободы... не мешать Этерналу путать других в понятиях и разжигать страсти, оставаясь неспособным следовать *базовым наставлениям*...


 :Facepalm:  Неужели все-таки заклинило? ... Ох...

----------


## Антончик

Тема скатилась до троллинга, бссмысленной софистической полемики основанной на передёргиваниях тем про шуньяту и медитацию, опровержения воззрений через политику, и вообще-то совсем не буддийских утверждений в духе "какие-то там ваши сутры это не то что наши огого-тантры".
Печально.




> В буддизме говорится: *"Учитель - это тот человек, на которого ты хочешь быть похожим"*. 
> Я (на физическом уровне, можете считать его "уровнем Нирманакайи") хочу быть похожим не на Далай-ламу, не на Панчен-ламу, не на ... (_подставьте сами_), а на ламу Оле Нидала. 
> Могу себе такое позволить?  В любом случае - данное желание, как я полагаю, НЕ является ментальной проблемой окружающих.
> В то же самое время я Вам уже написал - какое именно воззрение я считаю "своим".
> Поэтому - не вижу здесь никаких проблем. Во-всяком случае - для себя лично.





> 1. На что ссылается в качестве "базовых основополагающих" наставлений Юй Кан? На учения, данные в облике Нирманакайи - то есть воплотившись в физическом теле исторического Будды Шакьямуни.
> 2. На что опираюсь я сам в воззрениях? На наставления, данные Буддой Самантабхадрой, "изначальным Буддой" на уровне Дхармакайи. Причем я не шучу - есть такая "самовозникшая семенная тантра-венец" Сангье Се Чиг (и в нашей Линии Передачи ее практикуют, в том числе - и я сам). И там приводятся абсолютно ИНЫЕ наставления (прошу присутствующих поверить мне на слово!)


Видимо скоро Буддизм дойдёт до того, что не будет считать Будду Шакьямуни - Буддой, а то, чему он учил - Дахрмой! ))))
И это тоже печально.

----------


## Shus

> [..... Дзогчен является вершиной буддийских учений......


Да Вас просто прет от собственной исключительности.  :Big Grin: 
Допишите хотя бы "тибетских".

----------

Eternal Jew (19.03.2015), Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Паня (20.03.2015), Юй Кан (19.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Видимо скоро Буддизм дойдёт до того, что не будет считать Будду Шакьямуни - Буддой, а то, чему он учил - дахрмой!


*Антончик*, дорогой, а Вы вообще знакомы с Ваджраяной? Вы в курсе, что в ней лама считается важнее исторического Будды Шакьямуни? Нет?  :Smilie: 




> Тема скатилась до троллинга, бссмысленной софистической полемики основанной на передёргиваниях тем про шуньяту и медитацию, опровержения воззрений через политику, и вообще-то совсем не буддийских утверждений в духе "какие-то там ваши сутры это не то что наши огого-тантры".
> Печально.


Ну что же... когда люди не могут больше ничего сказать, сразу начинаются разговоры про "троллинг", "обиды, нанесенные им человечеством", "передергивания" и апеллирование к каким-то там "небуддийским утверждениям в духе "тантры круче сутры".  :Smilie: 

*Антончик*, Вы что, дорогой, тоже не умеете читать? Разве не видели там мою ремарочку: *"пишу в качестве шутки"*? ... Что, неужели Вашу личную Дхарму вот так вот легко обидеть простой шуткой и чужим хорошим настроением?  :Smilie:  Так получается?

*P.S.* Это не "печально". Это смешно.

----------


## Дубинин

А на грубый обычный "ум" (беспрепятственность к познанию  и познание), вполне медитировать можно. Не пресечение конечно, но как некая "отцеплялка"- вполне.

----------

Нико (20.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *ERGO: Ну так и чьи наставления "круче"?*


Чуть раньше имела место поза:




> Так что все обсуждения - это детские игрушки. Только-то и всего. И мне гораздо интереснее применение всех наставлений на конкретной практике.


Теперь -- с избыточными (см. Бритва Оккама) умопостроениями по поводу кто такой ваш нирманакайный будда супротив нашего/моего дхармакайного?
ОК.

*Встречный практичный и конкретный вопрос: в чём состоят -- в части отличия -- "абсолютно ИНЫЕ наставления" т.н. дхармакайного?*

Смена поз, "переводы стрелок", проекции, вербальный туман с просьбами верить на слово и т.п. -- не за-счи-ты-ва-юц-цо.

----------

Антончик (19.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну что же... когда люди не могут больше ничего сказать, сразу начинаются разговоры про "троллинг", "обиды, нанесенные им человечеством", "передергивания"


Говорить можно не только когда есть что сказать, но и когда это имеет какой-то конструктивный, позитивный смысл делать в данной конкретной ситуации. Вы тут всю тему изо всех сил показываете, что делать это смысла нет.
Даже Нико вроде уже перестала вестись на эти "разводки" в духе "а ну-ка подоказывай тут мне что ты прав, а я пожую попкорн и поржу".
Хотите, чтобы я доставлял вам такой вариант удовольствия - платите по 10 тысяч рублей в час за то, чтобы я вам что-нибудь доказывал  :Cool:   :Big Grin:  Естественно с предоплатой минимум за пару часов вперёд.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да Вас просто прет от собственной исключительности. 
> Допишите хотя бы "тибетских".


Уважаемый *Shus*. Могу ли я позволить себе автоцитировать одно свое утверждение, высказанное в текущей теме, чтобы Вы все-таки поняли, что я подразумеваю совсем иной смысл?

*Автоцитата взята отсюда:*



> Что интересно, в самом Дзогчене отнюдь НЕ считается, что оно как-то "выше" или "ниже" других воззрений. Более того, такой подход является заблуждением.
> 
> Дзогчен, по словам многих его учителей - обычное состояние человека "как оно есть". Раскрытие и осознавание такого состояния. Каким же образом на этом фоне могут существовать какие-то "более высокие" или "более низкие" состояния? Нет конечно...

----------


## Eternal Jew

Друзья мои! Одним словом, я предлагаю всем присутствующим вполне элегантное решение проблемы. 

То, что я хотел сказать - я уже сказал. Надеюсь - попутно ответил на все чужие вопросы (а они тут появлялись по нарастающей).

Чтобы не провоцировать вас на дальнейшие обиды (ей-ей, я же не виноват, что постоянно пребываю в хорошем и немного шутливом состоянии духа, чего и вам всячески желаю) - я пойду прогуляюсь; мне это полезно. Благо, на улице замечательная погода, вовсю ходят полураздетые девушки и женщины, да и просто - полная благодать.

В этой теме (исключительно чтобы никого не раздражать и чтобы не дразнить понапрасну форумных _гьялпо_)  :Smilie:  я больше участвовать не буду. В то же самое время - вы вольны писать мне вслед все то, что сочтете нужным. Я вам это разрешаю и даю честное слово, что не обижусь.

Всем спасибо. Мой учитель, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, любит завершать свои ретриты короткой фразой: *"Now you are free" - "Теперь вы свободны"*. ... Вы - тоже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Друзья мои! Одним словом, я предлагаю всем присутствующим вполне элегантное решение проблемы.


О, теперь -- поза с, якобы, "вполне элегантным решением проблемы"? Какой и чьей именно проблемы? : )




> То, что я хотел сказать - я уже сказал. *Надеюсь - попутно ответил на все чужие вопросы* (а они тут появлялись по нарастающей).


Ну зачем же себе опять и опять льстить, да ещё прилюдно?
*Ни одного практичного конкретного ответа по наставлениям касательно, в частности, работы с умом дано не было.*
Остальное -- сиречь, фсякое самозащитное -- не считаиццо.

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ..
>  В то же самое время - вы вольны писать мне вслед все то, что сочтете нужным. Я вам это разрешаю и даю честное слово, что не обижусь.
> ...


Ура! Эта нация- подлежит погрому от всех честных людей- за развитый в ходе эволюции интеллект и бездуховность. Он в этой теме тешил низменный инстинкт и  самоудовлетворялся от своих знаний- унижая малознающих- но духовных. Он ловко выкручивался от конкретики- типа "а нафига нам эти ваши умности без духовности" - гад. (и нечего не будет- красота))

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Паня (20.03.2015), Рэлпей (19.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> 1. По поводу "нигилизма Цонгкапы".
> 
> Я только(!) что ответил *Ургьену Вангчену*. И смысл моего ответа: я очень(!) хочу, чтобы присутствующие здесь САМИ дошли бы до правильных выводов. И ДАЖЕ дал им подсказку... Так никто ничего и не понял. Увы.


Не НАДО давать присутствующим подсказки, сами ответьте, а Вы не ответили...




> Абсолютно НЕ ДОВЕРЯЮ. И даже могу объяснить - почему именно.


Потому, что это не лама Оле, вероятно :Confused: 




> Золотые слова! Только вот на деле получается, что чуть меньше тысячелетия школа Гелуг, обладая всей полнотой политической власти, почему-то избирательно преследовала (запрещала, уничтожала) все те воззрения, которые отличались от ее собственных. И это - исторический факт! С ним-то как раз поспорить нельзя.


Факт, не факт... Таковы были в те времена политические реалии.




> То ньингмапинские учения объявят еретическими - под вполне благим лозунгом "Вся Дхарма должна иметь индийские корни", то кагьпинские школы начнут преследовать, то с жентонгом сражаться, то сочинения Сакья запрещать, потому что они опровергают их любимого Цонгкапу. Про дзогчен - вообще отдельная песня... И так далее... То есть что получается: поем мы одно, а вот ДЕЛАЕМ - совсем другое. И это - некрасиво.


Так я от Вас жду-не дождусь всё аргументов, доказывающих, что "сочинения Сакья" якобы опровергают Цонкапу.




> Если, к примеру, в Гелуг вообще не признают колесницы Ану- и Ати- в качестве существующих, а вершиной развития считают Маха-йогу (Аннутарайога-тантру) - о чем тут вообще говорить, о каком "одном и том же результате"?


Неправда. ЕС Далай-лама всегда говорит о 9-ти колесницах в ньингма.



> Наоборот, если такую точку зрения высказывают учителя Дзогпа Ченпо, я им вполне доверяю. Почему? Дзогчен является вершиной буддийских учений (это даже Вы, *Нико*, сами признали; правда скрепя сердце и только вслед за ЕС Далай-ламой). Поэтому с его высоты действительно(!) прекрасно видно, что между воззрениями нет особых противоречий. Он сам включает их в себя. И поэтому он вполне допускает, что и все остальное "имеет возможность быть". А почему бы и нет?


Ес Далай-лама-то это признаёт. Но не Вы, не Вы...

----------


## Нико

> Итак, *Нико*. Поскольку я сегодня с утра ответил на все многочисленные вопросы моих особо активных форумных "почитателей"  (и больше НЕ собираюсь к ним возвращаться), давайте до конца разберемся с Вами.
> 
> Для начала - повторяю свой простой вопрос:
> 
> *ВОПРОС 1: "Вы считаете себя буддистом / буддисткой"?
> 
> Варианты ответа: "Да" / "Нет".*


Да, ибо не нарушаю обеты Прибежища. А Вы?

----------


## Таб Шераб

> В буддизме говорится: *"Учитель - это тот человек, на которого ты хочешь быть похожим"*. 
> 
> Я (на физическом уровне, можете считать его "уровнем Нирманакайи") хочу быть похожим не на Далай-ламу, не на Панчен-ламу, не на ... (_подставьте сами_), а на ламу Оле Нидала.


 То есть Вы хотите быть похожим на человека,который перевирает Дхарму,нарушает самайи и трактует буддийские термины по принципу созвучности?
 ОН,конечно,бодрый мужчина,с днем рождения его,кстати.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, ибо не нарушаю обеты Прибежища. А Вы?


Опять народ обманываешь. Ну не можешь ты их не нарушать.Для не нарушения- тебе надо вообще всё- воспринимать как дуккха- особливо всепроникающую обусловленность (воспринимать а не знать об этом факте). Также скорбеть за других беспрерывна таким макаром. И беспрерывно пресекать этот ужас-Прибежищем- Пресечением (которое тебе дали пережить при принятии обета) (а иначе к чему "прибегаем?)))

----------


## Нико

> Опять народ обманываешь. Ну не можешь ты их не нарушать.Для не нарушения- тебе надо вообще всё- воспринимать как дуккха- особливо всепроникающую обусловленность (воспринимать а не знать об этом факте). Также скорбеть за других беспрерывна таким макаром. И беспрерывно пресекать этот ужас-Прибежищем- Пресечением (которое тебе дали пережить при принятии обета) (а иначе к чему "прибегаем?)))


Ну нет Я в последнее время воспринимаю всё как дукха, скорблю за других тоже почти постоянно, а в бессонные ночи, когда думаю, что вот-вот помру, молюсь гуру-идаму. Разве этого не достаточно??

----------

Алик (19.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Опять народ обманываешь. Ну не можешь ты их не нарушать.Для не нарушения- тебе надо вообще всё- воспринимать как дуккха- особливо всепроникающую обусловленность (воспринимать а не знать об этом факте). Также скорбеть за других беспрерывна таким макаром. И беспрерывно пресекать этот ужас-Прибежищем- Пресечением (которое тебе дали пережить при принятии обета) (а иначе к чему "прибегаем?)))


К какому из обетов прибежища это относится?
Не принимать прибежища в других? Не причинять вред другим живым существам? Не водить дружбы с людьми, для которых приемлемо причинять вред живым существам?
Это даже к обетам мирянина не относится.

----------

Vladiimir (19.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну нет Я в последнее время воспринимаю всё как дукха, скорблю за других тоже почти постоянно, а в бессонные ночи, когда думаю, что вот-вот помру, молюсь гуру-идаму. Разве этого не достаточно??


Конечно нет. Молиться кому-то это разве прибежище? Когда "помру по ночам"- так это и кошке понятно- страдание от страдания (маловато будет), а за других вообще токмо по правилам надо переживать- в контексте 4 безмерных ( да ещё и в полном объёме). Короче- не надо к буддейцам примазываться.

----------


## Дубинин

> К какому из обетов прибежища это относится?
> Не принимать прибежища в других? Не причинять вред другим живым существам? Не водить дружбы с людьми, для которых приемлемо причинять вред живым существам?
> Это даже к обетам мирянина не относится.


Это относится к прибежищу в Дхарме. (а про вторичные обеты и речи нет)

----------


## Нико

> Конечно нет. Молиться кому-то это разве прибежище? Когда "помру по ночам"- так это и кошке понятно- страдание от страдания (маловато будет), а за других вообще токмо по правилам надо переживать- в контексте 4 безмерных ( да ещё и в полном объёме). Короче- не надо к буддейцам примазываться.


Так... Щас ты начнёшь троллить про Прибежище? Обеты Прибежаща, они же всем известны. Или надо в сотый раз повторять, в чём они состоят???

----------


## Нико

> К какому из обетов прибежища это относится?
> Не принимать прибежища в других? Не причинять вред другим живым существам? Не водить дружбы с людьми, для которых приемлемо причинять вред живым существам?
> Это даже к обетам мирянина не относится.


Непричинение вреда другим живым существам, йес!

Это главное.

А потом: непринятие Прибежища в мирских богах, только в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. На первое время достаточно).

----------


## Дубинин

> Непричинение вреда другим живым существам, йес!
> 
> Это главное.
> 
> А потом: непринятие Прибежища в мирских богах, только в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. На первое время достаточно).


А как-же ты к Дхарме как к лекарстве прибегаешь, если Дхарма это не набор знаний "как"- а 3-я БИ- Пресечение? (да и мотивированно у Махаянцев Прибежище должно быть реализацией 4-х Безмерных)

----------


## Антончик

> А как-же ты к Дхарме как к лекарстве прибегаешь, если Дхарма это не набор знаний "как"


Если я прибегаю к этому знанию, это не знчит, что я УЖЕ реализовал его на практкике в полном объёме )
Иначе принять прибежище по вашему мог бы только Бодхисаттва уровня "не учения более" ))))

----------

Vladiimir (19.03.2015), Нико (19.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А как-же ты к Дхарме как к лекарстве прибегаешь, если Дхарма это не набор знаний "как"- а 3-я БИ- Пресечение? (да и мотивированно у Махаянцев Прибежище должно быть реализацией 4-х Безмерных)


Не всё не так. Про пресечение уже потом узнаём, да и 4 безмерных на момент принятия Прибежища никакие не реализованы. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Не всё не так. Про пресечение уже потом узнаём, да и 4 безмерных на момент принятия Прибежища никакие не реализованы. )


Тогда что- же ты обещаешь, кроме паньчи силы (пяти обетов нравственности)? Не заходить в чужие храмы? Делать дану монахам? подбирать жёлтые тряпочки? Читать книжки? это прибежище? Ну тогда это прибежище- весьма "плавающий" объект)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Если я прибегаю к этому знанию, это не знчит, что я УЖЕ реализовал его на практкике в полном объёме )
> Иначе принять прибежище по вашему мог бы только Бодхисаттва уровня "не учения более" ))))


Что бы вообще захотеть Пресечение, есть два пути: самому пусть не надолго - но пережить его, и захотеть его по рассказам других. То-есть мы "прибегаем" к увлекательным рассказам? (да трудно нарушить обещание верить во что-то хорошее- освобождающее))

----------


## Антончик

> Тогда что- же ты обещаешь, кроме паньчи силы (пяти обетов нравственности)? Не заходить в чужие храмы? Делать дану монахам? подбирать жёлтые тряпочки? Читать книжки? это прибежище? Ну тогда это прибежище- весьма "плавающий" объект)))


Принять Дхарму как путь, Будду как учителя и Сангху как помощников в следовании пути. Обеты и прибежище "принимают", а не "обещают".

----------


## Нико

> Что бы вообще захотеть Пресечение, есть два пути: самому пусть не надолго - но пережить его, и захотеть его по рассказам других. То-есть мы "прибегаем" к увлекательным рассказам? (да трудно нарушить обещание верить во что-то хорошее- освобождающее))


А если пресечение поняли только книжно, типа есть такое, и это здорово, конечно, но в жизни полный мрак? Тогда всё равно ищем в чём-то защиту, это и есть Прибежище, только, Саша, умоляю тебя, не говори мне про гормоны).

----------


## Алик

> *чем* ум отслеживается в уме?


Вниманием

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В контексте буддийских учений о шуньяте это не означает "с полой внутренностью". Тут нужно понимать смысл термина...


Не верю, что есть такой термин. _Шуньята_ термин есть, но _пустотный_, который якобы отличается от _пустого_? Бугага.

----------

Рэлпей (22.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вниманием


Словарная справка:

*Внимание* - процесс упорядочивания поступающей извне информации в аспекте приоритетности стоящих перед субъектом задач. Выделяют произвольное внимание, обусловленное постановкой сознательной цели, и непроизвольное, представленное о
или

*Внимание*
Сосредоточенность мыслей или зрения, слуха на каком-л. объекте, направленность мысли на что-л.
или

*Внимание*
Сосредоточенность деятельности субъекта в данный момент времени на каком-либо реальном или идеальном объекте (предмете, событии, образе, рассуждении и т. д.).
Какой вариант больше нравится? : )

----------


## Алик

> Словарная справка:
> 
> *Внимание* - процесс упорядочивания поступающей извне информации в аспекте приоритетности стоящих перед субъектом задач. Выделяют произвольное внимание, обусловленное постановкой сознательной цели, и непроизвольное, представленное о
> или
> 
> *Внимание*
> Сосредоточенность мыслей или зрения, слуха на каком-л. объекте, направленность мысли на что-л.
> или
> 
> ...


Как у Вас все сложно  :Smilie:  
Просто наблюдаю появляющиеся и исчезающие  мысли.

----------


## Дубинин

По моему, т.н. ум- на который надо медитировать- это всего лишь название иной цепи событий в отличии от (не ум). Например медитируя на ясность и познавательность мы даём всему быть- не препятствуя новому, медитируя на дыхание- -препятствуем новому, а "пресекая"- не продолжаем "старое"..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как у Вас все сложно  
> Просто наблюдаю появляющиеся и исчезающие  мысли.


Везде в этой словарной как бы сложности есть простой общий момент: субъект или его мысли. Это одно.
Второе: при отсутствии ума/сознания нет ни внимания, ни самого субъекта или его мыслей.
Третье: если ум -- источник всего сущего, то ничем, кроме ума, наблюдать или отслеживать/контролировать что-либо невозможно.
Наконец, внимание и вынимание также направляются и контролируются умом и только умом, в уме. Спорим? : )

----------


## Дубинин

> А если пресечение поняли только книжно, типа есть такое, и это здорово, конечно, но в жизни полный мрак? Тогда всё равно ищем в чём-то защиту, это и есть Прибежище, только, Саша, умоляю тебя, не говори мне про гормоны).


Нельзя что-то понять "книжно"- и не пережить понятое слегка- иначе "оно"- не понято. Как нельзя читать книгу и не ставить себя на место героев- иначе просто нет смысла- понимания. Как ты помнишь, нас учили- что буддист начинается с познания всепроникающего страдания обусловленности, и соответственно пресечения этого страдания- "ведением"- и вслед за этим- не цеплянием за независимость. Ну и только каждый сам решает при бормотании: "намо- намо.." переживает он это- или нет. (а тянуться к большому и тёплому- это завсегда.. но вроде это не то?)))

----------


## Шенпен

Покойный Шамарпа говорил :"Сейчас, в это мгновение, наши умы беспокойные и дикие, как бушующий ураган. Чтобы реализовать весь наш потенциал, мы должны укротить ум. И хорошая новость заключается в том, что мы можем использовать ум для его же укрощения."

----------


## Нико

> Не верю, что есть такой термин. _Шуньята_ термин есть, но _пустотный_, который якобы отличается от _пустого_? Бугага.


Я обычно стараюсь не употреблять слово "пустотный" в переводах. Но даже если его и употреблять, оно ничем не отличается от "пустого". )

----------


## Нико

> Нельзя что-то понять "книжно"- и не пережить понятое слегка- иначе "оно"- не понято. Как нельзя читать книгу и не ставить себя на место героев- иначе просто нет смысла- понимания. Как ты помнишь, нас учили- что буддист начинается с познания всепроникающего страдания обусловленности, и соответственно пресечения этого страдания- "ведением"- и вслед за этим- не цеплянием за независимость. Ну и только каждый сам решает при бормотании: "намо- намо.." переживает он это- или нет. (а тянуться к большому и тёплому- это завсегда.. но вроде это не то?)))


Ну скажем так. Мне уже понятно, что мои тело и ум в их нынешнем состоянии подвержены страданию, без них бы его не было. Это, наверное, то самое и есть.)

----------


## Нико

> Вниманием


Правильно. Точнее, двумя ментальными факторами: внимательностью и бдительностью. )

----------


## Нико

> Что бы вообще захотеть Пресечение, есть два пути: самому пусть не надолго - но пережить его, и захотеть его по рассказам других. То-есть мы "прибегаем" к увлекательным рассказам? (да трудно нарушить обещание верить во что-то хорошее- освобождающее))


Дубинин, только что выяснила по ТВ, 1-му каналу, что, оказывается, бывают такие врачи как смехотерапевты))). Они так учат мышцы лица расслаблять.  :Big Grin: 

Мы приходим к Прибежищу (а основное Прибежище и правда нирвана, мокша) на первых порах благодаря логике, потому что не способны напрямую познать, что такое мокша. В этом нам помогают буддийские тексты, или источники. Например, "Праманаварттика" Дхармакирти, где объясняется, почему возможно достичь просветления. Также об этом вполне доступно говорит ЕС Далай-лама, современным языком и с опорой на источники. 

Есть такое понятие как "девять уровней практики через веру". Это те уровни, которые предшествуют прямому познанию пустоты. О том, что происходит после прямого познания пустоты, очень проникновенно писал геше Майкл Роуч, например (но он давно считается одиозным)..... 

Так что неплохо верить в возможность собственного счастья и счастья остальных. Жизнь ведь не одна у нас...

----------

Антончик (20.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Везде в этой словарной как бы сложности есть простой общий момент: субъект или его мысли. Это одно.
> Второе: при отсутствии ума/сознания нет ни внимания, ни самого субъекта или его мыслей.
> Третье: если ум -- источник всего сущего, то ничем, кроме ума, наблюдать или отслеживать/контролировать что-либо невозможно.
> Наконец, внимание и вынимание также направляются и контролируются умом и только умом, в уме. Спорим? : )


В дзен говорят в таком случае - бросьте все это. Не создавайте внимание и вынимание ).

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В дзен говорят в таком случае - бросьте все это. Не создавайте внимание и вынимание ).


Такое чувство, что в форуме стало уже два, образно говоря, БТР'а. И оба, сплошь и рядом допуская ошибки в простейших умозаключениях, склонны к повелительному наклонению от имени дзэн...

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Такое чувство, что в форуме стало уже два, образно говоря, БТР'а. И оба, сплошь и рядом допуская ошибки в простейших умозаключениях, склонны к повелительному наклонению от имени дзэн...


Вот уж кем меня до сих пор не называли, так это дураком :Smilie: . На случай, если вам опять захочется повыступать :Smilie: , то дурак - это тот, кто допускает " ошибки в простейших умозаключениях".

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015), Юй Кан (20.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, только что выяснила по ТВ, 1-му каналу, что, оказывается, бывают такие врачи как смехотерапевты))). Они так учат мышцы лица расслаблять. 
> 
> Мы приходим к Прибежищу (а основное Прибежище и правда нирвана, мокша) на первых порах благодаря логике, потому что не способны напрямую познать, что такое мокша. В этом нам помогают буддийские тексты, или источники. Например, "Праманаварттика" Дхармакирти, где объясняется, почему возможно достичь просветления. Также об этом вполне доступно говорит ЕС Далай-лама, современным языком и с опорой на источники. 
> 
> Есть такое понятие как "девять уровней практики через веру". Это те уровни, которые предшествуют прямому познанию пустоты. О том, что происходит после прямого познания пустоты, очень проникновенно писал геше Майкл Роуч, например (но он давно считается одиозным)..... 
> 
> Так что неплохо верить в возможность собственного счастья и счастья остальных. Жизнь ведь не одна у нас...


А теперь понятно- "не нарушать обет прибежища"-это значит тянуться к чему-то постоянно заново понимаемому- и прекрасному (если не пережил объекта прибежища- то этот объект ежедневно в силу изменчивости мозга и условий- должен причудливо видоизменяться?..))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот уж кем меня до сих пор не называли, так это дураком. На случай, если вам опять захочется повыступать, то дурак - это тот, кто допускает " ошибки в простейших умозаключениях".


Глупость -- не столько в том, что допускаются ошибки в простейших умозаключениях (что происходит почти у всех), сколько -- после помощи в исправлении ошибки -- в пафосном переходе к повелительному наклонению от имени того или иного учения, _не будучи -- де-факто -- наставником_. А в остальном -- я согласный. : )

Вообще же, по мне, каждый реально умный мужик (особенно -- буддист! вплоть до достижения пробуждения... : ) должен бы сам понимать, что -- дурак, ибо этот ёмкий эпитет подразумевает несовершенство/непробуждённость. Осознавание же собственного несовершенства способствует снижению самомнения/самолюбия, т.е., -- привязанности к эге : ).
И вот -- очень правильная притча. Хасидская, но сходные по смыслу есть и в буддизме.

“К одному рабби пришел человек и сказал: «Что мне следует делать, чтобы стать мудрым?» Учитель ответил: «Выйди и постой там». А на улице шел дождь. И человек удивился: «Hу как это может помочь мне? Может быть, кто знает?» Он вышел из дома и стал там, а дождь лил и лил. Человек полностью промок, вода проникла под одежду. Через десять минут он вернулся и сказал: «Я постоял там, что теперь?»
Цадик ответил: «Что случилось? Когда ты там стоял, дано ли тебе было какое-нибудь открытие?»
Человек ответил: «Открытие? Я просто думал, что выгляжу как дурак!»
Рабби сказал: «Это великое открытие! Это начало мудрости! Теперь ты можешь начинать. Ты на правильной дороге. Если ты знаешь, что ты дурак, то изменения уже начались».”

----------

Алик (20.03.2015), Антончик (20.03.2015), Балдинг (22.03.2015), Нико (20.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А теперь понятно- "не нарушать обет прибежища"-это значит тянуться к чему-то постоянно заново понимаемому- и прекрасному (если не пережил объекта прибежища- то этот объект ежедневно в силу изменчивости мозга и условий- должен причудливо видоизменяться?..))


Нет, он не причудливо видоизменяется. Он как небо, всегда голубое).

----------


## Морис

> Непричинение вреда другим живым существам, йес!
> 
> Это главное.
> 
> А потом: непринятие Прибежища в мирских богах, только в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. На первое время достаточно).


А тибетцы, калмыки, буряты и монголы, разве не буддисты, раз забивают скотину на еду? Или например рыбаки-ланкийцы, или взять тех-же тайцев, у которых обилие мясных блюд и всяких морепродуктов? Я люблю рыбачить и не просто получаю от этого удовольствие, отдых, но и кушаю потом что поймал. Тем более сейчас времена тяжёлые, в стране кризис, безработица, а рыбалка помогает. К тому-же есть всякие истории про махасиддхов, которые то были рыбаками, то мясниками и наверное они от своих учеников не требовали прекратить рыбачить, или забивать животных на мясо, или охотиться. У одного наверное ещё живого Ринпоче (имя забыл) был батя, который охотился, а после того как поест, складывал кости в шкуры и оживлял животных. Раньше в монастырях, линку наполняли вроде бы ячьей кровью, да и мясо было в качестве подношения.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Друзья мои! Одним словом, я предлагаю всем присутствующим вполне элегантное решение проблемы. 
> 
> То, что я хотел сказать - я уже сказал. Надеюсь - попутно ответил на все чужие вопросы (а они тут появлялись по нарастающей).
> 
> Чтобы не провоцировать вас на дальнейшие обиды (ей-ей, я же не виноват, что постоянно пребываю в хорошем и немного шутливом состоянии духа, чего и вам всячески желаю) - я пойду прогуляюсь; мне это полезно. Благо, на улице замечательная погода, вовсю ходят полураздетые девушки и женщины, да и просто - полная благодать.
> 
> В этой теме (исключительно чтобы никого не раздражать и чтобы не дразнить понапрасну форумных _гьялпо_)  я больше участвовать не буду. В то же самое время - вы вольны писать мне вслед все то, что сочтете нужным. Я вам это разрешаю и даю честное слово, что не обижусь.
> 
> Всем спасибо. Мой учитель, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, любит завершать свои ретриты короткой фразой: *"Now you are free" - "Теперь вы свободны"*. ... Вы - тоже.


Вы хоть понимаете, что значит "ходить вовсю"?
Освободите форум от своего присутствия, и фраза ННР поимеет смысл.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Непричинение вреда другим живым существам, йес!
> 
> Это главное.
> 
> А потом: непринятие Прибежища в мирских богах, только в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. На первое время достаточно).


А вот насколько мы можем быть уверены, что не принимаем прибежище в мирский богах?
А-а, Чорт! Мама дорогая! Вот сволочь! И т.д.

----------


## Нико

> А вот насколько мы можем быть уверены, что не принимаем прибежище в мирский богах?
> А-а, Чорт! Мама дорогая! Вот сволочь! И т.д.


Так имена мирских богов в общем-то известны). Не соваться к ним - и все дела).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Так имена мирских богов в общем-то известны). Не соваться к ним - и все дела).


Диавол любое имя может взять.

----------


## Нико

> Диавол любое имя может взять.


Ну если диавол придёт в личине Будды, надо сначала задать ему пару наводящих вопросов).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну если диавол придёт в личине Будды, надо сначала задать ему пару наводящих вопросов).


Надо УСПЕТЬ задать. Он же, гад, очарует.

----------

Нико (21.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Надо УСПЕТЬ задать. Он же, гад, очарует.


Но не нас, прасангиков))).

----------


## Кузьмич

> Так имена мирских богов в общем-то известны). Не соваться к ним - и все дела).



А чорт, мама дорогая... - и есть имена.

----------


## Нико

В смысле, надо сначала его спросить про объект отрицания (ой, не могу, смеюсь!!!!)

----------

Антончик (23.03.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Но не нас, прасангиков))).


Он рассмеется и больно ударит по голове  :Smilie: ...
Впрочем, женское у прасангикинь никто не отменял.

----------


## Нико

> Он рассмеется и больно ударит по голове ...
> Впрочем, женское у прасангикинь никто не отменял.


Если больно ударит по голове - точно диавол дзенский). Ничего женского).

----------

Кузьмич (21.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А тибетцы, калмыки, буряты и монголы, разве не буддисты, раз забивают скотину на еду?


У них это вынужденная ситуация, т.к. овощей почти нет. Что касается тибетцев, в Тибете ведь в качестве мясников всегда работали мусульмане, которых не грызёт совесть из-за убийства живых существ. Ну а когда в какой-нибудь отдалённой деревне семье ради пропитания требуется забить корову, все члены семьи до и после этого долго молятся за благое перерождение коровы. 




> Я люблю рыбачить и не просто получаю от этого удовольствие, отдых, но и кушаю потом что поймал.


Вообще-то рыбалка - извращённое достаточно удовольствие. Из-за этого бывают инсульты, паралич и прочие проблемы. Лучше играйте в карты.

----------


## Морис

> У них это вынужденная ситуация, т.к. овощей почти нет. Что касается тибетцев, в Тибете ведь в качестве мясников всегда работали мусульмане, которых не грызёт совесть из-за убийства живых существ. Ну а когда в какой-нибудь отдалённой деревне семье ради пропитания требуется забить корову, все члены семьи до и после этого долго молятся за благое перерождение коровы.


У нас в провинциях, если ты не директор или какой-нибудь менеджер среднего звена, то жить тоже тяжело. Я из семьи провинциальных рабочих и сам работягой всю жизнь пашу, а рыбалка это не просто спортивный какой-то интерес, а один из источников пропитания, когда ещё можно на продуктах сэкономить. Поймав рыбу, мы её жарим, уху варим. Я не шибко то верю в карму, вернее не могу быть уверен что она есть, а отрекаться, чего-то лишаться ради того в чём не уверен есть ли это, я не готов. Хотя больших животных лишать жизни, я бы стал только если вообще нечего было бы есть, так как большие животные более сложно устроены, более чувствительны нервно, более сознательны. Ну или если бы в деревне жил, или даже просто в своём доме, то держал бы скот. Прочесть мантру я могу над пойманной рыбой и пожелать ей счастья). Тибетцы ладно, но вот возьмите в пример жителей Юго-Восточной Азии, они исповедуют южный буддизм, но при этом выращивают и забивают скот, в еду употребляют даже насекомых, в тайской кухне даже жуков-плавунцов хавают, тушат рис с червями, а вьетнамцы ещё и кокосовых крыс ловят и едят, не говоря уже о различных морепродуктах. Необходима золотая середина, чтобы не уклоняться в сторону тех-же джайнов, а ещё мне нравится свобода и бесстрашие дзенских мастеров, особенно речь про ад на похоронах одного мастера.

----------


## Морис

> У них это вынужденная ситуация, т.к. овощей почти нет. Что касается тибетцев, в Тибете ведь в качестве мясников всегда работали мусульмане, которых не грызёт совесть из-за убийства живых существ. Ну а когда в какой-нибудь отдалённой деревне семье ради пропитания требуется забить корову, все члены семьи до и после этого долго молятся за благое перерождение коровы.


У нас в провинциях, если ты не директор или какой-нибудь менеджер среднего звена, то жить тоже тяжело. Я из семьи провинциальных рабочих и сам работягой всю жизнь пашу, а рыбалка это не просто спортивный какой-то интерес, а один из источников пропитания, когда ещё можно на продуктах сэкономить. Поймав рыбу, мы её жарим, уху варим. Я не шибко то верю в карму, вернее не могу быть уверен что она есть, а отрекаться, чего-то лишаться ради того в чём не уверен есть ли это, я не готов. Хотя больших животных лишать жизни, я бы стал только если вообще нечего было бы есть, так как большие животные более сложно устроены, более чувствительны нервно, более сознательны. Ну или если бы в деревне жил, или даже просто в своём доме, то держал бы скот. Прочесть мантру я могу над пойманной рыбой и пожелать ей счастья). Тибетцы ладно, но вот возьмите в пример жителей Юго-Восточной Азии, они исповедуют южный буддизм, но при этом выращивают и забивают скот, в еду употребляют даже насекомых, в тайской кухне даже жуков-плавунцов хавают, тушат рис с червями, а вьетнамцы ещё и кокосовых крыс ловят и едят, не говоря уже о различных морепродуктах. Необходима золотая середина, чтобы не уклоняться в сторону тех-же джайнов, а ещё мне нравится свобода и бесстрашие дзенских мастеров, особенно речь про ад на похоронах одного мастера.

----------


## Нико

> У нас в провинциях, если ты не директор или какой-нибудь менеджер среднего звена, то жить тоже тяжело. Я из семьи провинциальных рабочих и сам работягой всю жизнь пашу, а рыбалка это не просто спортивный какой-то интерес, а один из источников пропитания, когда ещё можно на продуктах сэкономить. Поймав рыбу, мы её жарим, уху варим. Я не шибко то верю в карму, вернее не могу быть уверен что она есть, а отрекаться, чего-то лишаться ради того в чём не уверен есть ли это, я не готов. Хотя больших животных лишать жизни, я бы стал только если вообще нечего было бы есть, так как большие животные более сложно устроены, более чувствительны нервно, более сознательны. Ну или если бы в деревне жил, или даже просто в своём доме, то держал бы скот. Прочесть мантру я могу над пойманной рыбой и пожелать ей счастья). Тибетцы ладно, но вот возьмите в пример жителей Юго-Восточной Азии, они исповедуют южный буддизм, но при этом выращивают и забивают скот, в еду употребляют даже насекомых, в тайской кухне даже жуков-плавунцов хавают, тушат рис с червями, а вьетнамцы ещё и кокосовых крыс ловят и едят, не говоря уже о различных морепродуктах. Необходима золотая середина, чтобы не уклоняться в сторону тех-же джайнов, а ещё мне нравится свобода и бесстрашие дзенских мастеров, особенно речь про ад на похоронах одного мастера.


Я понимаю Ваши основания... Но всё же... (Мы, кажется, не в той теме про это разговариваем)). Если Вы считаете себя буддистом, мясо можно есть, свободное от трёх "нечистот": 1) Вы сами не убили ЖС 2) Не подстрекали к этому других 3) Это не было сделано по вашему заказу в ресторане и пр. 

Это максимум, что можно сделать буддисту-невегетарианцу. 


А что у Вас, там рынков нет?

----------


## Морис

> Я понимаю Ваши основания... Но всё же... (Мы, кажется, не в той теме про это разговариваем)). Если Вы считаете себя буддистом, мясо можно есть, свободное от трёх "нечистот": 1) Вы сами не убили ЖС 2) Не подстрекали к этому других 3) Это не было сделано по вашему заказу в ресторане и пр. 
> 
> Это максимум, что можно сделать буддисту-невегетарианцу. 
> 
> 
> А что у Вас, там рынков нет?


А буряты, тибетцы, бирманцы, тайцы, забивающие скот на мясо, или промышляющие рыбалкой и охотой, разве не буддисты?

Рынки есть, но сейчас всё дорого, а рыбалка экономит копеечку и нервы успокаивает).

 Сон Чоль-сыним, Патриарх Ордена Чоге, по случаю смерти Кусан-сынима, декабрь 1983 год:

В глубине долины горы Чоге вскрикнул гигантский валун;
     Голова льва разлетелась в куски - слон испустил дух.
     Сосуд был велик и объемен, наставленья круты и суровы;
     Его учения вмещали весь мир, а достоинство вздымало океанские волны.
     Зерцало ума так ясно и светло;
     Уничтожен и гость, и хозяин.
     Ясный свет не встречает препятствий;
     Все образы четки и ясны.
     Ты раскрыл ладонь - и содрогнулось пространство;
     Ты раскрыл свой кулак - и распустились цветы на иссохших деревьях.
     Ха! Ха! Ха!
     С умом змеи, устами Будды и глазами голодного духа
     Ты с величьем нисходишь в Бездонный Ад.

----------


## Нико

> А буряты, тибетцы, бирманцы, тайцы, забивающие скот на мясо, или промышляющие рыбалкой и охотой, разве не буддисты?
> 
> Рынки есть, но сейчас всё дорого, а рыбалка экономит копеечку и нервы успокаивает).
> 
>  Сон Чоль-сыним, Патриарх Ордена Чоге, по случаю смерти Кусан-сынима, декабрь 1983 год:
> 
> В глубине долины горы Чоге вскрикнул гигантский валун;
>      Голова льва разлетелась в куски - слон испустил дух.
>      Сосуд был велик и объемен, наставленья круты и суровы;
> ...


Вы сами из Бурятии? Я понимаю, что всё дорого, но лучше всё же не охотиться, имхо!

----------


## Морис

> Вы сами из Бурятии? Я понимаю, что всё дорого, но лучше всё же не охотиться, имхо!


Если бы я жил в крупном городе, имел хорошую работу, то возможно бы и не задумывался об этом. Потом я же написал ранее, у меня нет уверенности что есть карма, что есть сансара, а заниматься отречением по полной, если не уверен в этом, я не готов. Я готов не причинять вреда людям, а так-же большим животным, готов не пить, потому что это вредно и тяги у меня нет, готов не изменять и не спать с замужними женщинами, лгать мне противно. Вот на это я готов. Потом я же писал, вот возьмите в пример Таиланд, страна не бедная, можно найти работу, но некоторая часть общества занимается рыбной ловлей, держит скот. Хотя могли бы выжить, устроившись на работу, но зато безупречная ахимса. Если всё это соотносить к сельской местности, то в российской провинции дела обстоят не лучше, заводы развалили, работу сейчас сложно найти, могут предложить черную тяжелую работу по разгрузке вагонов, или разбору зданий. Я не знаю как у тибетцев, но у тех-же тайцев, монахи могут спокойно применять меры против назойливых насекомых, например против муравьёв, травить их, поливать кипятком, хотя и паланкины наблюдал у некоторых монахов, но это скорее чтобы назойливые москиты не тревожили. И давайте пожалуйста на этом закончим это обсуждение.

----------

Рэлпей (22.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> А тибетцы, калмыки, буряты и монголы, разве не буддисты, раз забивают скотину на еду? Или например рыбаки-ланкийцы, или взять тех-же тайцев, у которых обилие мясных блюд и всяких морепродуктов? Я люблю рыбачить и не просто получаю от этого удовольствие, отдых, но и кушаю потом что поймал. Тем более сейчас времена тяжёлые, в стране кризис, безработица, а рыбалка помогает. К тому-же есть всякие истории про махасиддхов, которые то были рыбаками, то мясниками и наверное они от своих учеников не требовали прекратить рыбачить, или забивать животных на мясо, или охотиться. У одного наверное ещё живого Ринпоче (имя забыл) был батя, который охотился, а после того как поест, складывал кости в шкуры и оживлял животных. Раньше в монастырях, линку наполняли вроде бы ячьей кровью, да и мясо было в качестве подношения.


А вы оживлять случайно не можете всех кого жестоко так убили ради собственного желудка? А еще вас совесть так ночью не мучает? Вообще история с рыбой и прочим это всего лишь аллюзия, мясо и плоть живых существ нельзя употреблять, иначе такое потребление приводит к насилию и тд и тп. Про карму не слышали не? А так если будь по вашему всякий кто потрашков или рыбы поесть на следующий день все гуру-махасиддха будда станет. Да только вот, тантра такая вещь, на то и секретная, но не стоит буквально её понимать. Ну уж если у вас проблемы с пониманием следует как минимум развивать мышление, абстрактное оно называется.

Согласен с предыдущим тов Кузмичем, вы че-то форум явно попутали. Покиньте этот корабль! Ведь живодерство, как и насилие, не тема для буддистов ( и вообще знаете так не приветствуется) в любых формах.

А так да порыбачил и просветлился, ну вы меня рассмешили, у вас явно талант, пора бы заявить об этом податься к Петросяну ну хотя бы... Не принимайте близко к сердцу...

----------


## Рэлпей

> Я понимаю Ваши основания... Но всё же... (Мы, кажется, не в той теме про это разговариваем)). Если Вы считаете себя буддистом, мясо можно есть, свободное от трёх "нечистот": 1) Вы сами не убили ЖС 2) Не подстрекали к этому других 3) Это не было сделано по вашему заказу в ресторане и пр. 
> 
> Это максимум, что можно сделать буддисту-невегетарианцу. 
> 
> 
> А что у Вас, там рынков нет?


Каждое убийство ЖС сопровождается подстрекательством, в тот момент когда вы финансируете убийство. Вы формируете себе негативную карму, так как финансируете:
а) благоприятные условия для убийства
б) условия для страдания существа и его родственников
в) дальнейшие убийства, так как мясник понимает, что есть спрос.

Не бывает бесплатного убийства, не бывает убийства без подстрекательства, по логике. Не бывает действий без последствий (карма).
В данном случае есть подстрекательство (и убийство ради выгоды) и есть причины у того, кто есть для реализации неблагих карм в настоящем и, вероятно, в будущем.

Так что думать, что они тупые или что они рождены чтобы умирать блеф придуманный индуистами и авраамитами.

Иначе было бы как в сказке. "Ну что косули спросил Будда у оленей слушавших проповедь, пора и вам честь знать, я что-то проголодался, а давайте я вас съем, да ну его это сострадание желудку надо протеином подзарядится, а то гемоглобин низкий совсем..."

----------


## Нико

> Так что думать, что они тупые или что они рождены чтобы умирать блеф придуманный индуистами и авраамитами.


Хе, индуисты в этом плане лучше буддистов, ибо они в основном вегетарианцы.)

----------


## Морис

> А вы оживлять случайно не можете всех кого жестоко так убили ради собственного желудка? А еще вас совесть так ночью не мучает? Вообще история с рыбой и прочим это всего лишь аллюзия, мясо и плоть живых существ нельзя употреблять, иначе такое потребление приводит к насилию и тд и тп. Про карму не слышали не? А так если будь по вашему всякий кто потрашков или рыбы поесть на следующий день все гуру-махасиддха будда станет. Да только вот, тантра такая вещь, на то и секретная, но не стоит буквально её понимать. Ну уж если у вас проблемы с пониманием следует как минимум развивать мышление, абстрактное оно называется.
> 
> Согласен с предыдущим тов Кузмичем, вы че-то форум явно попутали. Покиньте этот корабль! Ведь живодерство, как и насилие, не тема для буддистов ( и вообще знаете так не приветствуется) в любых формах.
> 
> А так да порыбачил и просветлился, ну вы меня рассмешили, у вас явно талант, пора бы заявить об этом податься к Петросяну ну хотя бы... Не принимайте близко к сердцу...


Молодой человек, хватит всем советы раздавать и за других решать, кто они, что они. Хорошо? Смотрите лучше за собой.

----------

Нико (24.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну если диавол придёт в личине Будды, надо сначала задать ему пару наводящих вопросов).


Ну или прочитать гневную мантру (говорят против нечистой силы помогает, а на "чистую" не подействует)

----------


## Антончик

> А буряты, тибетцы, бирманцы, тайцы, забивающие скот на мясо, или промышляющие рыбалкой и охотой, разве не буддисты?


Не факт что все кто живёт в Буддийской стране по факту следуют Учению. Так же как в христианской стране даже те кто считает себя христианами не все читали хотя бы новый завет...

----------

Рэлпей (25.03.2015)

----------

